# My highest reccomendation for this inexpensive unit,ZERO SMELL & cheap.



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

I like new toys so im constantly trying out new stuff,mostly just for fun since ive got my rooms pretty much nailed down,i started out with expensive carbon filters,went on to make my own $3 carbon filters,then went on to Ozone Generators.

I first bought a Corona Discharge (static electricity) unit & it worked well but was expensive as hell costing about $500 & can be effected by humidity levels,i then went on to buy a UV (Ultraviolet Light) pro model & it was the cats ass but again very expensive costing $400 but a better performer over the Corona discharge unit,UV Ozone generators are not effected by humidity & provide a constant Ozone output.

My grow op's are using the pro model UV Generators with zero smell.

I Decided to try (out of boredom) smaller & cheaper units,i bought a few of these smaller (or so i thought) UV Ozone Generators thinking that if they were'nt powerfull enough i could dump them on ebay & make a few bucks, or at the very least break even.

Here it is.







The units are 2 ft long X 4 inches wide & 2 inchs thick,they weigh about 10 lbs each,they are much larger & much more rugged than they look in pictures.

Im sure they are for sale at alot of different hydro shops & on ebay but this shop i know for sure sells them pretty cheap & is a legit shop to buy from.

OZN-1 Ozone Generator [OZN-1] - $139.95 : neHydro.com, Hydroponics and Gardening Supplies

Anyhow out of the 3 different model & various prices ive paid for Ozone Generators this unit is without a doubt the best value unit ive found & its performance will be able to easily kill ALL SMELL from most grows,even larger scale grows.


----------



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

I forgot to add,if any of you whiz kids want pics of the interior to help you make your own design let me know,im not gonna rip them apart but i can pull the cover & show whats inside if needed or give any information listed on the UV bulb.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> I forgot to add,if any of you whiz kids want pics of the interior to help you make your own design let me know,im not gonna rip them apart but i can pull the cover & show whats inside if needed or give any information listed on the UV bulb.


I would love to see the inside of that thing Panhead. I love making my own stuff. 140 for one though....i may just get one and rip it apart too. you say larger scale grows... how many cubic feet you think that thing will do a minute?


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah. Lets see a close up of the inside of that. Depending on whats in there, It could be made...


----------



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> I would love to see the inside of that thing Panhead. I love making my own stuff. 140 for one though....i may just get one and rip it apart too. you say larger scale grows... how many cubic feet you think that thing will do a minute?


If your asking about cf per minute due to placement within a duct or powered exhaust thats an unanswerble question from my end,it would be highly dependant on the cfm's from the exhaust & air speed going past & through the unit,i do not use the in duct method,i vent dirty air into a dead space & dump it,then scrub the air within that space & vent the cleaned air at a slower rate to the outside,i wouldnt reccomend a direct dump of dirty air to the outdoors no matter the odor control.

The max footage listed by the manfacturer is 5,500 cubic feet,i cant attest to that though,however it will kill any odor from as many plants (in full bloom) that you can cram into a 10 L x 15 W x 9 H room,easily i might add,it supplies excess odor control to the point it can be cycled on & off with a timer,using the unit on a 1 hour on 2 hour off cycle supplies plenty of odor control,any more than that it becomes excessive.

The manufacturer states power consumption at 100 watts.

At the price of $140 i cant see this unit being built much cheaper than $100, considering all the UV bulbs ive looked at are in the $40 range,then the cost of other parts & time involved i think its a smoking deal,the price kills anything else on the market that ive seen or used.

I will post what pics im able to get without tearing into the unit too badly pics later tonight or tomorrow evening.


----------



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

wheelerman420 said:


> Oh yeah. Lets see a close up of the inside of that. Depending on whats in there, It could be made...


Oh there is no doubt that a UV ozone generator can be made,i guess the big question is how cheaply can one be made.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> If your asking about cf per minute due to placement within a duct or powered exhaust thats an unanswerble question from my end,it would be highly dependant on the cfm's from the exhaust & air speed going past & through the unit,i do not use the in duct method,i vent dirty air into a dead space & dump it,then scrub the air within that space & vent the cleaned air at a slower rate to the outside,i wouldnt reccomend a direct dump of dirty air to the outdoors no matter the odor control.
> 
> The max footage listed by the manfacturer is 5,500 cubic feet,i cant attest to that though,however it will kill any odor from as many plants (in full bloom) that you can cram into a 10 L x 15 W x 9 H room,easily i might add,it supplies excess odor control to the point it can be cycled on & off with a timer,using the unit on a 1 hour on 2 hour off cycle supplies plenty of odor control,any more than that it becomes excessive.
> 
> ...


great info! i dont think for the price its worth the hassle of making one. but I still would love to get a look at the innards of that little beast. I am so far impressed as well. Thanks for the info panhead...much appreciatedi will be watching


----------



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres some pics of the entire unit & the bulb,i couldnt get any closer shot of the transformer without the pic getting blurry,my camera is old & fuked.

Here ya go.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks panhead...how simple is that thing! that's awesome. I still think for the price it's worth just buying one...plus if you say it's good...then that shit is good.


----------



## panhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a little follow up,ive had these small generators in action now about 2 weeks & i wanted to give an update,i use them outside my op's in a dump area where i dump dirty air,they are 100% effective for heaving budding.

Zero smell except clean,the smell is ecactly like after a thunder & lightning storm.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jul 10, 2008)

+rep for the info, thanks panhead...this looks like what ive been searching for, zero smell


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 10, 2008)

*Pure genius! Now I only need to know about the noise. How much noise does this machine make?*


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2008)

sallygreen said:


> *Pure genius! Now I only need to know about the noise. How much noise does this machine make?*


The units are whisper quiet,later tonight i'll take a noise level measurement with a DB Meter & give the excact SPL's of the unit.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 11, 2008)

great info, looks like what I've been looking for too...so does it have to be on constantly or what?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice. I has to get me one.


----------



## Dr.Green (Jul 11, 2008)

I also have one of these from the local hydro store. The guy has a shop there and he makes then under the name of Growzonator. It's really effective for controlling odors but be warned, If they're left on for too long at one time with inadequate airflow they can kill plants and mammals by "poisoning" the air. I'm not too sure how it works, but I lost my first harvest due to that contraption. My suggestion, don't have it near your plants and invest in a quality timer for it.


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Ozone generators should only be placed within the grow op as a last resort,Ozone is a carcinogen & will scorch plants fast,i allways reccomend dumping dirty air outside the room,then cleaning the dirty air with the ozone generator.

Having a timer on your generator in the grow op isnt sufficient to stop plant damage,even if the ozone levels are low enough where the plants dont have visable signs of damage the generator changes air quality & makes 2 ozone moloculules out of each oxygen molocule,this slows plant growth.

These generators are not designed to come in direct contact with plants no matter what any hydro shop owner says,reading the directions is a must.


----------



## organicplaunt91 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello everyone..this is my first grow.
I alredy hav a nice 2 month old plant that i started growing outdoors alredy.She (crossing my fingers) is ready 4 flowering and i just set up my grow box..it is 43 in.tall 24 in.wide and 18in.deep (from the front of the box to the back) average temp is around 105 deg. Farenheit!!!
What can i add to solve this problem..
peace n love!


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Start a new thread with detailed pics or drawings of the grow box as well as all equipment used.


----------



## Dr.Green (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah tell me about directions. This one I bought came with none, so I learned the hard way.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 13, 2008)

so panhead if a timer isnt sufficent what is? my exhaust is run up to an attic, and soon the smell up there is going to be a problem so if I put one up there what else would I need besides a timer on it some type of regulator? Ozone can be deadly...could it possibly kill the grower himself?


----------



## panhead (Jul 13, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> so panhead if a timer isnt sufficent what is? my exhaust is run up to an attic, and soon the smell up there is going to be a problem so if I put one up there what else would I need besides a timer on it some type of regulator? Ozone can be deadly...could it possibly kill the grower himself?


What i meant by a timer not being able to control the generator output was not that it does not work,but that putting it on a timer "within the grow area" wont be able to stop plant damage, or to regelate the ozone to a point where it does not change the air quality in the room ,plants that are in an ozone rich grow room will end up looking like they have a severe nute burn from too much ozone,humans will get a sore throat from too much ozone.

In a situation where your dumping dirty air to an unused portion of the home like your attic regulation is not needed,you could let it run 24/7 with no negative effects,ozone breaks down very quickly & turns back into oxygen,in an insulated attic it would be next to impossible for ozone levels to reach a level that is bad for humans in the rest of the home,especially if the attic is vented through the roof with roof vents,ridge vent or sofit vents,these generators output levels are low enough where as long as they are used in an unused area they will not create a hazzard to plants,animals or people.

You could & should leave a generator running full time in your attic with no ill effects to you or your family,just install the generator near the exhaust outlet in the attic,turn it on & forget about it.

As for ozone poisioning, the levels needed to reach toxicity are extreme & cant be reached by these generators unless its used in a very small sealed room along with long term exposure to extreme levels.

Your safe with this generator running full time in your attic.


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 13, 2008)

panhead said:


> What i meant by a timer not being able to control the generator output was not that it does not work,but that putting it on a timer "within the grow area" wont be able to stop plant damage, or to regelate the ozone to a point where it does not change the air quality in the room ,plants that are in an ozone rich grow room will end up looking like they have a severe nute burn from too much ozone,humans will get a sore throat from too much ozone.
> 
> In a situation where your dumping dirty air to an unused portion of the home like your attic regulation is not needed,you could let it run 24/7 with no negative effects,ozone breaks down very quickly & turns back into oxygen,in an insulated attic it would be next to impossible for ozone levels to reach a level that is bad for humans in the rest of the home,especially if the attic is vented through the roof with roof vents,ridge vent or sofit vents,these generators output levels are low enough where as long as they are used in an unused area they will not create a hazzard to plants,animals or people.
> 
> ...


Every time I see this thread I wanna rep+ you again Panhead...lol. You are just full of helpful and all around knowledge my man


----------



## BongJuice (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Panhead, I'll have to look for one of those next time I'm at my local hydro store. Price seems very reasonable.


----------



## worble7 (Jul 13, 2008)

i do spa service and also spa/hot tub moving and removal (haul to dumps) i come across alot of old ozones they have 2 types there are ones with a light bulb and some have chips. iam going to check into this a little more.


----------



## panhead (Jul 13, 2008)

worble7 said:


> i do spa service and also spa/hot tub moving and removal (haul to dumps) i come across alot of old ozones they have 2 types there are ones with a light bulb and some have chips. iam going to check into this a little more.


There are 4 types of ozone generators that i know of.

1 Corona discharge models run off of static electricity,they have ozone plates that run off of sparks,every spark releases ozone,kinda the same principal as running a mig welder,they have the highest rated output but they are seriously effected by humidity & require more frequent cleaning.

2 Ultraviolet or UV type,these run off of ultravoiolet light bulbs & generaly produce lower rated levels of ozone,the thing is that UV ozone production is not effected by humidity levels where the Corona Discharge units output is highly effected by humidity levels & ozone production slows as humidity rises,my understanding is that all Corona Discharge units are rated for output using a 10% humidity level which is not realistic for most people,something to keep in mind when comparing MGH ratings.

I own both of these types generators,i have 1 industrial model UV generator rated at 9,000 MGH (i'd have to look that rating up to be sure) & 1 industrial model Corona Discharge generator rated at 16,000 MGH,both these models are extremely excessive,i fucked up buying them as they produce way too much ozone & are designed for fire restoration or mold removal,i spent about $500 each on these units,they work great but running them is like being in a welding shop all day long due to the high ozone,its a level of ozone where the smell is highly noticable if you know what it is or are familiar with wire welding.

I also own 2 of the models pictured in this thread,they are rated at 500 MGH which when looking at the pro models seems like a very low output but its not,500 MGH is more than enough to take care of the average grow op & most of the larger grows also,when i say large im talking about 40 to 60 females in heavy bud,these models blow the pro models away at $140 each.

The other model generators i know of are for water treatment applications,the 3rd model runs off ambient room air & the 4th model runs off of compressed air that must be dried,as far as i know these models cant be used in treating air due to their design but i could be 100% wrong,i did very little research on these types generators,however along with my limited research i did talk to a cat on ebay who is in your line of work,he sells hot tub parts but he was a blabber mouth & talked all kinds of scientific sounding mumbo jumbo that pretty much made no sense,i think he was blowin smoke up my ass trying to sell me a super expensive model,the understanding i got from what little sense he made was that its the wrong application for those models.


----------



## panhead (Jul 13, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> Thanks for the info. Panhead, I'll have to look for one of those next time I'm at my local hydro store. Price seems very reasonable.


Oh man,at $140 each they are the best investment on odor control ive made so far,my in room carbon filter/fan combo i bought cost that much & is noisy as hell & only has one application/use,the lil ozone generators can be used for in home odor removal when the home is unoccupied or in the basement full time to kill any damp odors.

My wife left a gallon of milk in her personal car for 2 weeks,forgot about the milk & started driving her suv, all the while the milk was spoiling in the sun on the back seat,that fuker exploded leaving rank ass milk all over,i steam cleaned everything but it still reeked bad,i put one of the lil generators in there for 24 hours & the smell is gone.

Ozone is some prety amazing stuff.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 13, 2008)

oh yeah I'll for sure be investing the 140 rather than getting an outfit to hook up a carbon filter. thanks for sharin the wealth panhead, another one for you...I might of missed this somewhere else in the post; *whats the life on these things?*, I'm presuming the cheap one is the uv one that you had the pic of opened up? Do you ever need to replace anything or is it just like whenever a part breaks...more people should know about these man, I've seen a lot of exhaust dumps into spaces that could have benefitted from one of these, Theres no use in wasting space inside my op when I can just take care of the problem which is the dumped air. Filtering the air in the room over and over again seems so inefficient when (if the circumstances are right) you can have an ozone generator up there takin care of the stink as its dumped.


----------



## panhead (Jul 13, 2008)

The UV models will need the Ultraviolet bulb replaced when it goes bad,ive found that replacement bulbs cost $40 direct from the people who sell the generators,im still searching for the manufacturer of the bulbs in hopes of finding a better price,if i find the manufacturer i will post the info.

The retailers of these machines say that the only maintanince needed is a wipe down of the bulb & reflector area once every 6 months.


----------



## worble7 (Jul 14, 2008)

panhead,
good info and it sounds like your right thanks for the info.


----------



## notavailable (Jul 14, 2008)

panhead said:


> Oh man,at $140 each they are the best investment on odor control ive made so far,my in room carbon filter/fan combo i bought cost that much & is noisy as hell & only has one application/use,the lil ozone generators can be used for in home odor removal when the home is unoccupied or in the basement full time to kill any damp odors.
> 
> My wife left a gallon of milk in her personal car for 2 weeks,forgot about the milk & started driving her suv, all the while the milk was spoiling in the sun on the back seat,that fuker exploded leaving rank ass milk all over,i steam cleaned everything but it still reeked bad,i put one of the lil generators in there for 24 hours & the smell is gone.
> 
> Ozone is some prety amazing stuff.



Are you not still using a fan to exhaust to the empty space though? So is the noise reduction the by product of being able to use a smaller CFM fan because your not having to pull through a filter?

Im going into the attic, and was going to invest in a Can Fan 6" High Output and Can Filter 75 all hooked up the a temp/humidity/co2 controller. 

Maybe this would allow me to use a smaller fan dumping straight to attic and then just Ozone it up there...possibly being less noisy(and saving more space) as a result??


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 19, 2008)

Panhead, Ive got a grow box in a storage closet( about 7ft by 11ft) if i put this ozone generator in my closet will it affect my plants, also will it let out poiusonous gases into that closet? Please explain this to me, i am in desperate need of a great odor control soultion. Thanks


----------



## massmurda420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice granet counter top


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 20, 2008)

massmurda420 said:


> Nice granet counter top



is it? I thought it was a concrete floor. lol. I got a nice dark fake granet counter top from lowes for my kitchen.


----------



## Gibbster (Jul 21, 2008)

intressting! My question is can it be up and running 24h if its not in contact with the growroom? thinking to put one of these in my vent channel out from the house is that to rekomend or is that just stupid? =)

best regards
P


----------



## panhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Gibbster said:


> intressting! My question is can it be up and running 24h if its not in contact with the growroom? thinking to put one of these in my vent channel out from the house is that to rekomend or is that just stupid? =)
> 
> best regards
> P


Yes they can run 24/7 with no ill effects,according to manufacturer instructions its better to leave them on 24/7 as cycling them on & off shortens bulb life.


----------



## panhead (Jul 21, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> is it? I thought it was a concrete floor. lol. I got a nice dark fake granet counter top from lowes for my kitchen.


Its not granite infact its not a counter top or a floor,its a cement pad at the top of a loading dock where delievery trucks unload .


----------



## panhead (Jul 21, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> Panhead, Ive got a grow box in a storage closet( about 7ft by 11ft) if i put this ozone generator in my closet will it affect my plants, also will it let out poiusonous gases into that closet? Please explain this to me, i am in desperate need of a great odor control soultion. Thanks


1st off you should google "ozone generators" & just "ozone" as it is a carcinogen if allowed to gather in quantity,it can hurt you,animals & plant life,if just thrown in a room & let go they will roast your plants leaving them severely burned & stunted.

If your going to place one directly in the room you need an understanding of how ozone destroys odors & what it leaves behind,they can be put directly in the room with the plants but they are not a plug & use device,you'll need to use it in conjunction with a timer .


----------



## Charred (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, had a little look around and just thought i'd ask you if you think this would work or if it's dangerous.

2mx2mx2m closet, 2m exhaust duct with a 90 degree bend using a 208L/s can fan. 
if i placed the ozone generator about halfwy in the exhaust duct that leads to my bathroom which is wll ventillated, would this wor and be safe?
i only plan on using it during flowering,in veg i'll use a home made carbon filter. also can't move my box and would place the ozone straight in the bathroom but all that steam etc cant be good for it.
cheers


----------



## panhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Charred said:


> ok, had a little look around and just thought i'd ask you if you think this would work or if it's dangerous.
> 
> 2mx2mx2m closet, 2m exhaust duct with a 90 degree bend using a 208L/s can fan.
> if i placed the ozone generator about halfwy in the exhaust duct that leads to my bathroom which is wll ventillated, would this wor and be safe?
> ...


The question you pose is hard to answer,i can say that what you propose on doing with an inline ozone generator will be safe for the plants but i cant speak as to the exhaust being safe for humans as i do not know the ventilation particulars with the bathroom you plan on venting ozonated exhaust into.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

panhead, you know i think you're bad ass right?


----------



## panhead (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> panhead, you know i think you're bad ass right?



Ha ha ha,more like a lard ass


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 23, 2008)

i want it, cant find in my area


----------



## moon47usaco (Jul 23, 2008)

=] interesting... =]


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 26, 2008)

How much is too much as far as unhealthy for humans? I basically have a one room appartment (student) and a small grow in this room that i spend my day in. Is it bad to ever have it on while in the same room? Mostly i would just need to get rid of the odor when friends or family is coming over and the rest of the time it wouldnt have to ever be turned on.


----------



## panhead (Jul 26, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> How much is too much as far as unhealthy for humans? I basically have a one room appartment (student) and a small grow in this room that i spend my day in. Is it bad to ever have it on while in the same room? Mostly i would just need to get rid of the odor when friends or family is coming over and the rest of the time it wouldnt have to ever be turned on.


Good question & one that i cant answer,if it were me i'd look for info from OSHA pertaining to ozone,if used wrong you WILL GET SICK.


----------



## bba (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently aquired on of these units, have used it for short periods, 

have not used it to kill the smells of my growroom because i was worried about damaging my plants and my family.

reading this post really got me excited, i cannot wait to put it in action in my attic of my new place.

thanks for the review, it was more than helpful, as i was about to drop 600 bux on a can filter setup, but now i think i may just see how well this works by it self.

Thanks 

+1 rep for j00

~BBA


----------



## bonz (Jul 31, 2008)

these things work great but just a note to noobs reading this. this is for outdoor use only and can make you quite sick if to much is inhaled.
here`s some links on it.



Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners | Publications | Indoor Air | Air | US EPA


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the same unit under a different name----AIR TIGER---picked it up 10 years ago---still works like a charm and potent as hell---I set it up in my exhaust line which runs to a carbon filter in a large closet that is sealed----I have a dwell time of 6mins before the second small fan--160cfm pulls the treated air into the attic---I don't remember all the tech but I know that it comes out as ozone but the dwell time allows it to change to o2 and something else----maybe someone can elaborate?.


----------



## sleeper05 (Jul 31, 2008)

I work at a Plumbing and Heating shop. We are using UV bulbs for water sterilization and even putting them into the plenums ontop of furnaces now. I have no idea if they can control the smells in the air... something I'll have to ask about tomorrow. If they do I'm sure they are only $70 or atleast under $100. Was thinking of taking some 4" ABS pipe and cutting it to a length suitable for the bulb and fixing it inside after i've made the interior reflective. Then hooking this inbetween the 4" flex pipe I am running for my exhaust. If I get around to it I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## thelastpirate (Jul 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> What i meant by a timer not being able to control the generator output was not that it does not work,but that putting it on a timer "within the grow area" wont be able to stop plant damage, or to regelate the ozone to a point where it does not change the air quality in the room ,plants that are in an ozone rich grow room will end up looking like they have a severe nute burn from too much ozone,humans will get a sore throat from too much ozone.
> 
> In a situation where your dumping dirty air to an unused portion of the home like your attic regulation is not needed,you could let it run 24/7 with no negative effects,ozone breaks down very quickly & turns back into oxygen,in an insulated attic it would be next to impossible for ozone levels to reach a level that is bad for humans in the rest of the home,especially if the attic is vented through the roof with roof vents,ridge vent or sofit vents,these generators output levels are low enough where as long as they are used in an unused area they will not create a hazzard to plants,animals or people.
> 
> ...


+

It only takes about .1ppm to begin to be toxic. I'm not saying it isn't a good thing, just that it aint really a good Idea in the house, without really venting it as well. Aside from the toxicity factor, it's flammable as hell.

O3 is a WHOLE lot better an oxidixer, and more flammable, than is O2. AND a lot less stable. Even tho it degrades into O2 in about 30 min, you can get "spontaneous combustion" at concentrations of less than 10ppm. It certainly accellerates oxidation. It's probably not a good Idea to keep that in the attic, or under the house, simply for fires sake. In the presence of O3, a small spark can start a fire _that will not go out as long_ as there is O3 present.

I think Gibbster and Dr Dank are on the right track. If ya put the unit in the vent duct, and use a smaller cfm fan, I would think that along with killing the odor going out it would create negative pressure in the room keeping all odor inside the room.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 31, 2008)

Dumb Q 

Is an ozone generator basically the same thing as the ion air cleaners?

Just in basic 'guts' /concept.


----------



## panhead (Aug 1, 2008)

thelastpirate said:


> +
> 
> It only takes about .1ppm to begin to be toxic. I'm not saying it isn't a good thing, just that it aint really a good Idea in the house, without really venting it as well. Aside from the toxicity factor, it's flammable as hell.
> 
> ...



This is good shit to know thats for sure,i was not aware of these things,i started reading up about negative health effects from ozone but once i knew enough to fit my situation i stopped digging for health related info,my grow op is not in my home.


----------



## potlike (Aug 1, 2008)

> Dumb Q
> 
> Is an ozone generator basically the same thing as the ion air cleaners?
> 
> Just in basic 'guts' /concept.


Not really the same thing... Ozone generators will produce small % ions of molecules and ionizers will produce trace amounts of ozone also but while similar they are still different.

Think of air ionizers as static electricity(not really but best example I can give).... generally they produce negative charged gas that attaches themselves to particulate matter(in our case ODOR/bacteria) which happens to be positively charged. Bye bye odor 

The way I have understood Ozone generators to work may be incorrect but this is my take... They create O3... the third oxygen atom is unstable and tries to attach itself to bacteria/odor. Once it does that it causes it to oxidize leaving a single oxygen atom as a byproduct.


-potlike


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking about trying an in-line ion generator, either before or after an inline carbon filter. give it a try and see how effective it is.


----------



## panhead (Aug 1, 2008)

potlike said:


> Not really the same thing... Ozone generators will produce small % ions of molecules and ionizers will produce trace amounts of ozone also but while similar they are still different.
> 
> Think of air ionizers as static electricity(not really but best example I can give).... generally they produce negative charged gas that attaches themselves to particulate matter(in our case ODOR/bacteria) which happens to be positively charged. Bye bye odor
> 
> ...


Your explaination is pretty much the way i understand ozone as well.

Whatever the science is behind it the stuff works on the spot,i just bought another rental home that had been foreclosed on & sat vacant for about a year,the home was musty as hell,one weekend with one of my larger generators & it smells like a new home.


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 1, 2008)

panhead said:


> Your explaination is pretty much the way i understand ozone as well.
> 
> Whatever the science is behind it the stuff works on the spot,i just bought another rental home that had been foreclosed on & sat vacant for about a year,the home was musty as hell,one weekend with one of my larger generators & it smells like a new home.


 
Thats pretty much exactly the reaction. The free radical O bonds (and burns) whatever it attaches to, with O2 (still a fire hazard) as a byproduct.
At .1ppm, it (O3 ozone) will start to "oxidise" and burn nasal passages, alveoa in the lungs, give ya headaches, and all sorts of nasty shit. Thats why it is so damaging in some concentrations to plants. It will literally burn them up. Any ferrous metals that are oxidising when you introduce O3 will result in rapid acceleration of the oxidation process, which creates more heat, which will spiral out of control and result in the metal literally bursting into flame!!!
I am gonna order one of those jewels to try it out, but its going to go in the duct going outside. Just don't let concentrations build up inside. Now I gotta figure out what kind of air flow it will handle and still remove odor.
Good find. Hopefully, Grainger supply carrys them so I can get it local.


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 1, 2008)

those things are bad for you, your animals and anything else in the house


----------



## panhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> those things are bad for you, your animals and anything else in the house


Yeah,thats why ive been telling people right from the start to vent them into an unlived in dump area, then vented outside .


----------



## captaincleanoff (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in a small 1 floor house, that has a roof with a fair bit of space inside (about half the volume of the house, and it is empty and vented). 

You say it is safe to use an ozone generator in an 'unlived' space, does this include areas that are directly above 'lived' spaces?

Basically the vent room sits directly on top of my whole house... but is empty and is vented. Safe?


----------



## joefish (Aug 6, 2008)

this sounded good to start but the health aspects kinda outweigh the benefits. 

a cheaper and easier option is odorsok carbon filters, machine dry to clean and easily replaceable, perfect for up to about 12 x 3ft plants fin bloom


----------



## jonthonson (Aug 6, 2008)

Ozonatorâ&#8222;¢ - Welcome

How does this thing work and would it work for a small 4'x4'x4' grow box in a closet?

Also here is a plug in unit thats 119 bucks that supposedly can be run non stop safely.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs/product/productInfo.web?infoParam.mode=1&index=12&options.parentCategoryKey=133&infoParam.itemKey=30110945


----------



## potlike (Aug 6, 2008)

not to flame you dude... but did you read the rest of this thread???? It tells you how it works and why it is VERY DANGEROUS. If I were in your shoes I would abandon the idea of an ozone generator all together you are likely to kill yourself or someone else in the house. Not trying to be a dick but if you can't read this rest of this thread and pick up on inferences then ask questions like that... you sure as hell shouldn't be running one.

A safer alternative for you would be an ionizer.



-potlike


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 6, 2008)

joefish said:


> this sounded good to start but the health aspects kinda outweigh the benefits.
> 
> a cheaper and easier option is odorsok carbon filters, machine dry to clean and easily replaceable, perfect for up to about 12 x 3ft plants fin bloom


 
I wouldn't give up on them, just be aware of what it is, what it can do, and don't let it collect in concentration any where. The idea of venting into a med to lg space (such as under my front porch) to slowly leech out, that would be a good place to hang one or two of 'em.
I'm still gonna vent down the sewer.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct dwell time for ozone to become o2??----I could be wrong about the the time I posted---I have my system set-up for 6mins but someone posted 30------?


----------



## mangos4lunch (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm curious why you switched from your homemade carbon filters to the ozone setup you have now. Do you still think the filters are effective? We'll have about twenty-four plants indoors and was hoping to make some of those filters you turned us all on to. One more question--Is ozone safe to breathe? I think I read somewhere that it's not, but that doesn't make much sense since so many people seem to rely on ozone generators. As you can see, I'm new at this. I'm also new at posting---I've tried before and it never seems to work so we'll see where this one ends up! Thanks for all the great thoughts and ideas.


----------



## mangos4lunch (Aug 6, 2008)

O.K., so my last post went in the wrong place. I also read some more stuff here like I should have done before, so my question on ozone generators is answered. I still have a question about those cool little DIY carbon filters that you make out of scotchbrite towels and activated carbon. Are people still thinking that they do the job? Thought I'd ask before making them...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2008)

it really cheap to make your own corona discharge unit too. All you need is a piece of glass, a neon light transformer, two metal fan grills and some glue. The unit makes a shit-load of ozone so It is best to put it on a timer. I made a couple of these units and put them into little rubber-maids with a hole at each end for intake and exhaust the cost was $50-$75. I would be happy to post plans if you guys want them and if I had a camera still I would post pics but they are VERY simple to make.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

anything in excess can be bad. I think ozone can be compared to something like chlorine in drinking water. in the right dosage, it is useful and wont harm you, but to much and it can be deadly. is a little ozone that much worse then breathing in smoke? lets not all freak out on perfect safety. most people don't use industrial ozone generators.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey panhead I just started flowering 2 weeks ago and I was wondering if you could give me some info on uv bulbs do they really work? and if yes please let me know what 1 get can it be dunn for under $50. I only have 5 plants


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 7, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Does anyone know the correct dwell time for ozone to become o2??----I could be wrong about the the time I posted---I have my system set-up for 6mins but someone posted 30------?


My take on it is the more pollutants it oxidizes, the faster it degrades into O2. Rule of thumb is approx 30-40 minutes in clean air. If one were to reduce the flow thru the duct and put one or 2 in the duct work, they should work well without a dangerous level of O3 collecting anywhere. Or vent to a lager semi-enclosed area and hang one or 2 in THERE, it should work as well.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 7, 2008)

wow great post. might actally look into getting one.


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 9, 2008)

nathenking said:


> wow great post. might actally look into getting one.



I believe they are useful, and good. Just that one needs to be aware of, and build around, their inherent dangers. Gasoline is a good, useful thing, and can be used and stored safely. Same applies here. Just use ones head when designing a system. To me, it seems like a great addition to an existing ventilation system. The only variable that would need to be found is how much moving air can they clean CFM wise without flowing air past them too fast to be cleaned, and adjust the CFM rate accordingly. The other option is to vent into a box (large dog house, under an enclosed porch, etc) Hang one or two in there, and let the clean air just flow out small vents. All ya want to do is avoid any high concentrations of O3 accumulating in an area that might spark, or that you would have some extended exposure to.
I don't worry about the smell in the house. The exhaust creates a negative pressure in the grow room. It's the vent OUTLET ya gotta worry about. I am torn between venting down the main sewer pipe, or a couple of these under the back porch enclosed area.


----------



## ignition (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I've been looking for this kind of write up all day!! I have been considering many of these Ozone generators but was concerned about the amount of oxygen it would be pumping back into my room and what it might be doing to the Co2 levels. Your info has put me off getting one as I don't have anywhere to pump the air to other than outside. Do you know of anything else other than the carbon filters to reduce grow room odor problems without potentially damaging your crop?


----------



## Steve Hengsperger (Aug 14, 2008)

Even better, the lotus Sanitizing System, can find it everywhere. Some models are as low as $129.99 and as high as $169.99. This system puts the ozone into water where it is safe....mist it around and it will deodorize without giving you a headache and it is great for your plants too. Check out the website, once this unit adds the ozone into the water it becomes even more powerful than chemical cleaners, yet just water and oxygen, so use it to feed your plants and clean your stuff too. It is amazing....multiple award winning...


----------



## smartguy345 (Aug 14, 2008)

The ozone levels this machine puts out does it contain enough ozone to harm animals or people? Or does it even put out ozone. Thought I ask, I would consider buying this for my closet that way come flowering and harvesting stage smell will not be a issue

I thought i go with the oza gel. I heard good things from it


----------



## Steve Hengsperger (Aug 14, 2008)

smartguy345 said:


> The ozone levels this machine puts out does it contain enough ozone to harm animals or people? Or does it even put out ozone. Thought I ask, I would consider buying this for my closet that way come flowering and harvesting stage smell will not be a issue
> 
> I thought i go with the oza gel. I heard good things from it


This is probably the only ozone machine on this site that is fully UL approved and EPA registered. That means that it does adhere to OSHA standards and does not emit ozone to the atmosphere, making it perfectly safe for animals, and humans. In water, ozone is perfectly safe...good examples...pools and spas are switching to this technology to eliminate chlorine. To get EPA registered means that we do work and do put enough ozone in the water. Just visit our website and check out all the awards and 3rd party testing that has been done. This is no gimmick, it is a product like the Aerogarden that you can buy at most of your favourite retailers...and online...
Can't see the gel working...ozone breaks down pretty quickly on its own...within an hour at the most. No way to package it and sell it off a shelf that I know of....that is definitely a gimmick.


----------



## ACSCorp (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it is interesting that the link for the item (very beginning of thread) says;
_"O3 doesn't just mask odors; it removes them and then harmlessly converts into CO2 and oxygen"._​Hmmmm, CO2,,, wonder if the CO2 can be recycled into the grow room for plant growth?

Just a thought.


----------



## redfoxx (Sep 7, 2008)

I think people are really spazzing out about the whole uv filtering thing. I completely agree about the facts and what ozone does in high levels and I agree that it's silly when misinformed people go out buying ozone generators for a small op. However I bought a Uvonair 5000 unit which is specifically made for the hydro enthusiast. It says very clearly that you should use a timer with the unit. I use it in an upstairs spare bedroom and turn it on for 5 minutes an hour. No smell, no burn, lots of CO2.

SO my point is, it's good to guide people to research this topic and point them towards the right product, but I don't think the other extreme of saying "OMG OMG ozone will kill you and everything in your house, it'll cause cancer, your eyes will bleed out your skull and you'll burn your grow" is logical. It goes along with anti marijuana ppl who display similar misguided logic and claim that one can go crazy from 1 joint.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a few flyback transformer corona discharge ozone generators.. All my flybacks are internally rectified, so I use positive point dielectric separation, rather than dielectric barrier generation like NST generators typically get higher output from..
Its a pretty nice amount though.. Put inline with exhaust into a baffle area (a big cardboard box) then re-exhausted through several metal screens/scrubbies attached to the cathode.. Purpose of that is to destroy as much of the remaining ozone.. Ozone has a natural half-life of about 30 minutes in typical room conditions, but when an abundance of electrons come into play, it snaps into O2 (for the most part) pretty readily.. I've found that effective mixing before the end of the ducts to be more important than output level for actual odour killing success..


----------



## sidquill (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought a OZN-1 at a local hydo shop over a year ago for $89.95 it works great in a 10 by 10 room


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 10, 2008)

2 cents update----The units work great but ozone is a heavy oxidizer and will burn our plants if you use the unit directly in your grow room. If you vent to the attic or outside anyone can smell the ozone---it does break down to o2 and co2 but not that fast. The smell of ozone is almost as distinctive as MJ in full bloom. If you don't have any neighbors that live close than ozone vented to an attic or outside would be a very good choice for odor removal. If you have neighbors that live close I would sick to carbon filters and ona.
side note: ona works ok but you need to refresh it daily.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 10, 2008)

I smell natural ozone outside all the time.. I agree that it has a distinctive odour, but 99.9% of ppl won't associate that with growing.. Also, you should be able to calibrate output so that not much is required.. The trick is in good air mixing on the way through the ducts.. Intense air fresheners are probably more telling than ozone, and outside, if there isn't a definate path back to the source, it won't be very suspicious at all unless you're producing a ton too much..
Drug squads do definately know about ozone, but if they're snooping around you've already made bigger mistakes..


----------



## growin tall (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics panhead, I haven't taken mine apart yet. Killer unit, but seems to top out at around 13 fully flowering females.... Just so ya all know. Be sure to set it up with an 8 or more program timer. This thing can really put out some ozone.


----------



## purpcraze (Nov 5, 2008)

Could someone give me the dimensions of the OZN-1? I can find them on the web.

Thanks
purp


----------



## panhead (Nov 11, 2008)

growin tall said:


> Thanks for the pics panhead, I haven't taken mine apart yet. Killer unit, but seems to top out at around 13 fully flowering females.... Just so ya all know. Be sure to set it up with an 8 or more program timer. This thing can really put out some ozone.


Hmmm,interesting as that is not my experience at all,ive found in my rooms that one single unit easily takes care of an entire room full of plants in full bud,maybe our growing styles are different, i end up with plants that top out around 40 inches or larger when harvested,one generator kills all smell for the entire grow room.


----------



## panhead (Nov 11, 2008)

purpcraze said:


> Could someone give me the dimensions of the OZN-1? I can find them on the web.
> 
> Thanks
> purp


Dimensions are 24" long X 4" wide X 2" high.


----------



## giantart (Nov 11, 2008)

FYI - for everyone - And thanks btw for the info. You can also build yourself a "Jacobs Ladder" with a neon transformer and get the job done. I have one that is about 3 ft tall and I turn it on for 10 min in morning and about 20 nim in the evening. Works so well knowone has ever mentioned smell at all. I have used it for five years now. very simple to build. one transformer - two large gage copper wires - glass or plexiglas tube so i don't get the crap shocked out of me. 15,000v will just knock you away, but it ain't fun. I can tell you from experience!!


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 11, 2008)

Jacobs ladder isn't an efficient config for ozone.. The continuous spark is far hotter than corona glow.. O3 will be produced, but a larger portion will instantly decompose because ozone really doesn't like heat.. Nitrogen componds though like N2O, N2O5, and HNO3 are created pretty effectively in higher heat.. These are worse than O3!
What you're doing is pretty much a non condensing Birkeland-Eyde reactor.. Thats pretty much the same thing as a corona discharge water ozonator, except it uses a jacob's ladder to ionize the air rather than corona.. When done in humid air, a large portion of HNO3 (ntric acid) is formed, and bubbled into the water to yield a up to a pretty dangerous strength.. Inhalation of nitric acid is devastating.. If you get a good dose, you may think you got away with it, only to die of pulmonary edema the next day.. This is a major reason why dry air, or pure O2 is suggested for these things..
With NST's, the 2 screen meshes separated by glass works really well.. For smaller HV sources, like flybacks, various configurations like 'positive-point to plane', or dielectric surface separations work best.. Try a positive electrode with very fine tips, or an even sharp edge, and a plate negative electrode.. The goal is a steady, soft, eerie blue glow that doesn't spark, and hisses pretty loudly.. If you're pushing for the highest output, spacing can be tricky to get right, and can be touchy with humidity level.. And intermittent sparks love to wreak havoc on certain electronics performance.. Luckily it doesn't usually need to be to powerful if you're properly mixing it with your exhaust..


----------



## janitorjerm (Nov 11, 2008)

could you just put it in the room or would that not be as effective?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 11, 2008)

You could, but there may be hazards to work out.. Ozone (and the other products) damages plants and humans acutely, and chronically.. The variability of homemade units makes it impossible to estimate safety.. Ozone can be decently effective at fairly safe levels, but it can also be ineffective at dangerous levels.. If you do put in in the open make sure its near your exhaust window.. If you don't actively exhaust then I really don't want to suggest that..
Effectiveness is about the air mixing, and the best consistent way to do that is in ducting of some sort..


----------



## panhead (Nov 11, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> You could, but there may be hazards to work out.. Ozone (and the other products) damages plants and humans acutely, and chronically.. The variability of homemade units makes it impossible to estimate safety.. Ozone can be decently effective at fairly safe levels, but it can also be ineffective at dangerous levels.. If you do put in in the open make sure its near your exhaust window.. If you don't actively exhaust then I really don't want to suggest that..
> Effectiveness is about the air mixing, and the best consistent way to do that is in ducting of some sort..


Sound advice my friend & worth me quoting,ozone generators are most effective & at their safest intended use when they are used in conjunction with a powered exhaust & passive intake set up,preferably with the generator mounted in a duct,as all mine are.


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 11, 2008)

And its really not tough to jimmy-rig electrodes into a duct.. An inline coffee-can rig could be made easily, but incase this isn't brutally obvious, make sure its all secure, and can't short out.. Any electrical short can start a fire, but HV is really good at it..
Oh, and always work with one hand behind your back if anything is live.. I usually glove one hand when working live.. On the otherhand, if this is actually new information for anybody regarding electrical safety then it'd probably be best to just buy a unit..


----------



## Redschronicisbetter (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you think this would effectively get rid of the smell from one plant thats in a small locker in a garage?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 13, 2008)

No, it only works for huge commercial grows like 2000+ plants..


----------



## panhead (Nov 13, 2008)

Redschronicisbetter said:


> Do you think this would effectively get rid of the smell from one plant thats in a small locker in a garage?


I know it will.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like the way Ozone smells its like fresh rain. I like to clean out my car and use the ozone generator in it for a half hour or so it makes it smell soooo fresh.


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 13, 2008)

Be careful of its bleaching properties..


----------



## mjg132 (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't there any smaller models for micro/cab grows?
Can you make one thats small?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 14, 2008)

A flyback from a tv/monitor is essentially a small one.. Also, larger electrode separation will essentially make the output smaller since less current flows.. You can calculate the maximum possible output by measuring the current.. It likely won't be producing anywhere close to 100% efficiency though, especially if its working in normal air that is 73% N..
You could 'ultra jimmy-rig' with a flyback just by popping the suction cup positive lead, and cutting the wires at the back of the crt to find the ground return or any other suitable return wire from that bunch.. With a tad of electronics know how you can make a simple 555 driver circuit with the horizontal output MOSFET that comes with the tv/monitor that is much much much sleeker and safer than leaving insanely dangerous live electronics exposed.. 
CRT DEVICES ARE DANGEROUS EVEN WHEN UNPLUGGED because they contain HV capacitors that just aren't needed to drive a flyback to create O3..
And thats not even mentioning the implosion risk of the CRT.. Eye protection is highly suggested.. I usually dress myself up like I'm going ski-dooing to protect me from glass shards in the case of accidents if I'm doing anything that could accidentally damage the tube..
The tube itself is a dangerous HV capacitor that can spontaneously build up charge after being properly discharged.. Thats very rarely dangerous, but in a way that is the fact that makes it more dangerous when it does occur.. I permenantly short the DAG after removing the suction cup..


----------



## dwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

If I had my grow in a closet and put this ozone generator in my apartment would me, my roommates, or my pet be in danger because of the ozone?


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 18, 2008)

dwarf said:


> If I had my grow in a closet and put this ozone generator in my apartment would me, my roommates, or my pet be in danger because of the ozone?


Do you read?

...Yes you would be affected by it. Ozone is very bad for.. well.. everything living


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 18, 2008)

get the plug in modelfo your cars cigarette lighter. It is 30 dollars or so. Says it works. Good for your car maybe good for your small cfl cab. Idk lol, cool.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 20, 2009)

Please post diagrams or photos of how you install the ozone generator in the grow area or the duct.


----------



## panhead (Jan 20, 2009)

joseaf said:


> Please post diagrams or photos of how you install the ozone generator in the grow area or the duct.


Its a no go on the photos on the generator within the ducts,its too hard to get too.

Its pretty simple to put in a duct,the end of the duct that the exhaust fan will mount to you simply put the generator in the duct before mounting the fan on the end of the duct.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 20, 2009)

panhead said:


> Its a no go on the photos on the generator within the ducts,its too hard to get too.
> 
> Its pretty simple to put in a duct,the end of the duct that the exhaust fan will mount to you simply put the generator in the duct before mounting the fan on the end of the duct.


 
Can the ozone unit run 24 hours when in the duct?

Vented Hood ----ozone unit----exhuast fan ---actic

---- = duct work


----------



## panhead (Jan 20, 2009)

joseaf said:


> Can the ozone unit run 24 hours when in the duct?
> 
> Vented Hood ----ozone unit----exhuast fan ---actic
> 
> ---- = duct work


Yes they can,these can be ran 24/7 with no issues from heat,the only thing i reccomend is after you finish a grow to take out the generator from its placement in the duct & wipe the bulb down with a clean cloth to assure maximum ozone production,other than that they are maintainance free.


----------



## TomGreenThumb (Jan 28, 2009)

I just purchased this exact model from the same shop you recommended. The thing is pretty amazing. I have it on a timer to come on and off every other 15 minutes which I find is just enough. You can totally tell when its running too long as the smell of ozone isnt all that appealing at high doses lol but it is better then having odors running through your house.


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2009)

TomGreenThumb said:


> I just purchased this exact model from the same shop you recommended. The thing is pretty amazing. I have it on a timer to come on and off every other 15 minutes which I find is just enough. You can totally tell when its running too long as the smell of ozone isnt all that appealing at high doses lol but it is better then having odors running through your house.


Hmmm,you might end up with a very short life span from the uv bulb if your running 15 minute cycles,your cycles are turning the bulb on & off 96 times per every 24 hours.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought one of these and leave it running all the time. Works very well.


----------



## AJ Toker (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you just mount them where the vented air is being dumped or mount it in the ducts? And are they safe fir use around humans and animals?


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2009)

AJ Toker said:


> Do you just mount them where the vented air is being dumped or mount it in the ducts? And are they safe fir use around humans and animals?


Before you buy any ozone generator you should research them,not only so you'll have a decent understanding of the health risks but so you can make an informed decision as to what type & size generator is best for yuour needs.

Ozone is not safe for people or animals,its not safe for plants either,when used properly its harmless as milk but when errors are made in its application the symptoms can range from a mild sore throat to full blown cancer,i dont want to freak you out with the cancer bit & i am not an ozone expert,these are symptoms that i have read about & the cancer is obviously a worst case scenario but its what ive read durring my research of the subject.

I vent the dirty air from my room using standard 6 inch duct pipe with a ozone generator inside the vent,then the treated air is dumped into another room that used to be an old closet,once the air is in that room its shock treated with another ozone generator for 15 minutes,after that the air is vented again through my home made carbon filters & through another exhaust pipe leading right out of the roof.


----------



## AJ Toker (Jan 29, 2009)

when my setup is completly done I will vent out a vent in my roof. My idea was to build a 2'x4' box in the attic, sealed, with an ionizer in it. I'll pump the air into the box and have the box connected to the roof vent. That way I won't poison my cats, my wife, or myself. I'll also keep a carbon filter on the ducts.


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 29, 2009)

Couple point.. You want the O3 generator at the beginning of the exhaust system.. Just far enough in that you're safe from major blow back.. Ozone effect'veness is ALL about effectively mixing the air before release.. The box isn't a bad idea though since it could act as a mixing baffle of sorts..
Also, ozone will react in a carbon filter C + 2 O3 -> CO2+ 2 O2.. This will deplete your filter.. (Not that I think you'd need a filter in front of O3 treated exhaust at roof level..)


----------



## panhead (Jan 30, 2009)

AJ Toker said:


> when my setup is completly done I will vent out a vent in my roof. My idea was to build a 2'x4' box in the attic, sealed, with an ionizer in it. I'll pump the air into the box and have the box connected to the roof vent. That way I won't poison my cats, my wife, or myself. I'll also keep a carbon filter on the ducts.


Sounds like a good plan to me,you surely want to use the ozone in tandem with carbon filtering if you want to decrease the ozone smell,all it would taker would be for a cop to walk by & smell that very distinct smell of a mig welder going & he'd know right off it was ozone for a grow op.

I make my own carbon filters so the cost of refilling them with fresh carbon is less than $5 a filter but the ozone does degrade carbon much faster than straight exhaust air so you'll want to keep an eye on that as well.


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 30, 2009)

If he's exhausting the O3 at roof level, and its noticable then he's just producing way too much.. And a negatively charged mesh at the end can help destroy any left over O3..


----------



## panhead (Jan 30, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> If he's exhausting the O3 at roof level, and its noticable then he's just producing way too much.. And a negatively charged mesh at the end can help destroy any left over O3..


The generator he has is not adjustable in output.

Please explain what you mean by a negatively charged mesh,i have no clue what that is but i know it sounds interesting,the excess ozone odor is a worry that i have & i'd love to be able to uncork the exhaust by removing the carbon filter & replacing it with some kind of mesh.

Please explain what this mesh is & how to i go about making the mesh or ordering it pre made..


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 30, 2009)

Basically ozone is created at the anode (positive terminal) of HV, and electron sources such as negatively charged surfaces tend to undo its creation.. The electrons themselves reduce the O3 to oxygen.. Instead of waiting for the O3 to oxodize some airborne particle to reduce itself..


----------



## zigzag24 (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to work around high voltage electric treaters that produced ozone, and it very important not to expose yourself to very much. It is hazardous and I have seen it eat the paint off of the treater cabinets and corrode metal super fast. Ironically we filtered the exhaust of these treaters with a form of charcoal. I do not doubt the odor eliminating performance of an ozone generator, I just wanted to reiderate the importance of proper installation and awarness of the hazard. peace


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Panhead for the good you have done on this site! I have a couple of questions. I have a exhaust pulling through a Elf carbon filter. I am on my 2nd grow with the filter. I know replacing will be coming soon. I would like to take the ozone generator and put it in a line off the fan. Can the OG fit in a 4"flex hose. If not does it need to be 6"hose. Would this work coming off a 265cfm dayton squirrel fan, I would have to put a 4"to 6" expander. Thanks for the help.


----------



## !High? (Apr 6, 2009)

panhead said:


> Just a little follow up,ive had these small generators in action now about 2 weeks & i wanted to give an update,i use them outside my op's in a dump area where i dump dirty air,they are 100% effective for heaving budding.
> 
> Zero smell except clean,the smell is ecactly like after a thunder & lightning storm.


Man be carefull using that unit. you are not supposed to breathe that ozone in. you could die. that stuff works well on odor but bad on you.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya know what else isn't good to breathe?? Prison air..
Panhead knows the game, and he's venting into a dump anyways (also not the best air to breathe)..
And ozone doesn't sneak up on you like CO.. You'll start to feel irritated quite a while before acute risks set in (which are highly unlikely anyhow), and if you're facing chronic danger, the irritation will also warn you.. It attacks like bleach does, and the irritation is similar..
Also, for the record, ambient outdoor groundlevel ozone levels often exceed recommended 8hr exposure limits.. So stay inside and watch TV kids, its for your own good.. Just make sure your TV isn't producing any ozone..


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

nice ... ill be back


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

im thinking of putting one of these in my basement ,.... outside grow room.

debating health/ fire ? issues 
its going to be somewhat close to the oil burner/tank ...


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 22, 2009)

Ozone generators won't make air more combustable, the amount of oxygen doesn't change.. As for health, if you begin to feel like you've been working with bleach for too long then look into changing something..
Remember O3 effectiveness is all about air mixing, not quantity..


----------



## hazetastic808 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure if its been posted in this thread yet, they got these smaller $69 ozone generators on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/600-mgh-Ozone-Generator-Air-Water-Oil-Ozonator-Ozonizer_W0QQitemZ320356389353QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320356389353&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:0|293:1|294:50

Just wondering if you guys think one of these would work okay for a smaller sized grow. Placed outside a small 3x3 cab with a 600w hps for example. 

You mentioned that the version you showed would work for even larger scale setups, so I thought perhaps maybe this smaller one would be adequate for mine.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 25, 2009)

Its really easy to build a small scale ozone generator for peanuts if you have an old tv/monitor/laser printer or quite a few other sources for HV generation.. I grab alot of that stuff when I see it on the road.. They can also make nice electric fences etc..


----------



## hazetastic808 (Apr 25, 2009)

Honestly for $69 I would rather just buy it than try and fiddle with one myself. Just wondering if you think that smaller unit would work sufficiently for a smaller grow?


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 25, 2009)

IMO these things are junk, had 3 of that exact unit in a 10x12 ft room with 24 plants and 4 1000 watts. 2 in room 1 in the crawspace, i vent down to the craw space. Left in room for a few days but could still smell herb outside the house, and the room is completly sealed but with 3 of them running it shouldnt matter if it was sealed or not. It was thick enough that it was sort of uncomfortable to stand in the room and im pretty sure it was hurting the plants. Went back to a mid sized carbon and it works well.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 25, 2009)

Its all about the air mixing..


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Its all about the air mixing..


i have a AC box built in the room that transfers the AC hot air down to the crawl space. Its a 6 inch vertex fan for incoming and out going air so its massive over kill for air movement. Its a 4x4x8 foot box with the two fans and the ozone generater. in the actual room is 4 wall mount 18 inch osculating fans. not sure how much more air movement i can get. for any heavy odor plant i wouldnt recomend these machines.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 25, 2009)

Tried any baffles?? Also, heat destroys ozone.. That might be your problem given hot hot AC exhaust is..


----------



## blindbudsmoker (Apr 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Tried any baffles?? Also, heat destroys ozone.. That might be your problem given hot hot AC exhaust is..


 
didnt know that about heat. but any way i look at it i have 3 with in a very small area.


----------



## Brianjox (Apr 26, 2009)

Bought 3 units,2 installed with in venting system ,1 within grow room. You have to be carfull with amount of ozone in room as dangerous. System did not work at all. Looking at new system see general growing thread


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (May 15, 2009)

panhead said:


>





Brianjox said:


> Bought 3 units,2 installed with in venting system ,1 within grow room. You have to be carfull with amount of ozone in room as dangerous. System did not work at all. Looking at new system see general growing thread


i don't know what to tell you brianjox........if you have installed 3 of the above ozone generators and you still have odor problems then you must have some defective units!! i have one of these installed in my room on a timer where it only runs for about 20 minutes every 2 hours and it has totally eliminated all smells. prior to me buying this unit, i was smelling my grow all over the house and even out to the road in front of the house. now i don't have any odor worries!!


----------



## born2killspam (May 15, 2009)

Its all about proper air mixing.. Safe amounts can be effective, and dangerous amounts can be ineffective.. Don't blame the unit, blame the setup..


----------



## ForbiddenFruit (Aug 28, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Its all about proper air mixing.. Safe amounts can be effective, and dangerous amounts can be ineffective.. Don't blame the unit, blame the setup..


So would ONE unit be more effective placing it just inside my duct before the exhaust fan (550CFM unit)/filter OR to hang it just outside of the exhaust in the attic? 

I worry about placing it in the attic, since you mentioned previously that these things are fire hazards. I have a bunch of insulation up there that seems like it would be highly flammable. Also, the attic is quite high and the sheer volume of air up there might not allow for good mixing. 

Seems I am answering my own question here and probably should put it INSIDE the vent, but wanted to check with you 1st, since maybe the air will be moving too fast in the vent for it to be effective. 

thx


BTW I am just setting up my room and I have a "Triple Layer Single-Pass Charcoal Fiber Filter" on the way, but JUST in case this doesn't quite do the job, I want to make sure I have a back up plan ready to assist in cleaning the air. I simply cannot afford to have any odor escaping.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 28, 2009)

Put the generator after the filter, O3 will turn carbon into CO2.. And I'd put it in the duct for mixing.. And for the record, insulation isn't very flammable at all.. Its fire retardant for the most part..


----------



## ForbiddenFruit (Aug 28, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Put the generator after the filter, O3 will turn carbon into CO2.. And I'd put it in the duct for mixing.. And for the record, insulation isn't very flammable at all.. Its fire retardant for the most part..



Ahh.. OK.. glad I asked. 

Thank you for the prompt response sir!


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 28, 2009)

That being said about insulation, it does trap heat very effectivly, and does hold O2 so other things can potentially ignite with the right source of heat.. Granted most heat producing electronics etc would burn out themselves in heat that high..


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 28, 2009)

$99 C.A.P. OZN-1 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ozn1-ozone-generator-up-to-5500-sq-ft-p-632.html


----------



## NOWitall (Aug 28, 2009)

ok guys you can make a homemade ozone generator for about $30.

buy ANY florescent fixture with a cord already attached.

then just by a uv bulb of the same rating. i use a$22, 12" T5 under cabinet florescent fixture, with a 9 dollar uv bulb, and it will kill every trace of odor in my attic.

the secret i found is to mount the bulb vertically in a large tupperware container with layers of cardboard spaced about an inch apart, (like a series of baffles) hot vent air comes in the bottom, and goes back and forth across the layers till it exits holes at the top. high volume low speed air is the best. also.

DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT.

seriously if you can see the light, your getting cataracts.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 28, 2009)

That works for us on a low budget maybe, but I see no reason why you could not add a small radio shack AC Fan into the mix and make a full unit for another $10-15.

But you know when you are busy cloning, changing multiple nute tanks, checking PH and trimming daily, I'd choose the $99 route to cover another 1000sq ft myself. Its a no brain-er for me, I have better things to do with my time than tinker with a light bulb and airflow through another box....


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 28, 2009)

A Cool Tube with a tube type UV light in it attached to your exhaust air vent ducting REALLY helps too. Been there, done that, still got it.


----------



## NOWitall (Aug 30, 2009)

well i already have a fan installed venting from my room.

i use that as my force air.

heres a crappy sketch.

green holes at top exit vents cut under the lid so their not visible.

blue is the uv tube.

brown is da cardboard,

green squiggle at bottom is the vent pipe from my room. 

this way i didnt have to add any more fans, big gaps at one end of those cardboard deviders keeps backpreassure at minimum, 

like i said high volume low speed, gut to give them uvs more time to get at that o2.

also doesnt make your attic reek as much like ozone.

also my tupperware box is screwed to the attic floor with the vent tube coming in from underneith, with a bunch of crap stacked around it, so it just looks like one more thing

in my giant pile of things


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 30, 2009)

NOWitall said:


> then just by a uv bulb of the same rating. i use a$22, 12" T5 under cabinet florescent fixture, with a 9 dollar uv bulb, and it will kill every trace of odor in my attic.


 nice! well i am convinced it works so i am tryin it. Which uv bulb did u get ? what is the numbers/rateings on it? I'll proly just stick to the one for 99 bucks, but still i want to know how to make.


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 30, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:


> $99 C.A.P. OZN-1 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ozn1-ozone-generator-up-to-5500-sq-ft-p-632.html


cheapest on the net


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey panhead or anyone will this work :




or will i need to have more air going into dump area then i have going out....... which is 2 fans right?


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 13, 2009)

Great again


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 13, 2009)

well i got one. for now i have it in my vent going out (with my inline fan on low) and it does not work at all that way. I guess the only way to use it will be in another room with another fan and timers............i didnt want to go through all that but o'well i do believe it will work if the air mixture is right. (i think it was slik that said that already.) Thanks again for that link UGM!


----------



## reeferob (Sep 13, 2009)

Would this work out in a novice grow. Maybe 4 plants in a closet? How do youinstall this? Would there be no need for a carbon filter or ducting ventalation?


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 13, 2009)

IDK if anyone mentioned this yet but for the record... it turns 3 oxygen molecules into 2 ozone molecules (O2 into O3) not 1 oxygen molecule into 2 ozone. Ozone breaks down generally within 15 minutes so i'd say having it on for a set amount of time very 15 minutes should be fine.

and no reefro that wouldn't work in a tiny closet, too much ozone from that thing.. it'd kill your plants.


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 14, 2009)

reeferob said:


> Would this work out in a novice grow. Maybe 4 plants in a closet? How do youinstall this? Would there be no need for a carbon filter or ducting ventalation?


You would have to vent the dirty air into another room, let it sit in that room for awhile (with the ozone gen.) then vent the clean air out of the house. 
Right now i have mine inside of my duct going out of the house..........it does not work that simple. Like slikwill said the air mixture has to be right or it wont work.


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 18, 2009)

ok panhead , i followed your directions : run dirty air into dump area, and let it clean the air and then let it out at a slower pace.
I have about 200 cfm's pulling out the dirty air and it is going Out of the dump area at a way slower pace then that and it is NOT working for "heavy flowering" AT ALL. 
What do i need to do?
I guess it would work if i had NO clean air leaving the dump area , so the dump area would have to be COMPLETELY AIR TIGHT, basiclly what i am sayin is anything over 5 or 10 cfms is just pushing the dirty air right past the ozone generator. 
Please explain to me HOW to regulate it slow enough to do its job ?????


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 19, 2009)

Once a pressure equilibrium is reached your input cfm will equal your output cfm.. You either need baffles to stop direct flow, and/or a larger dump area using that method..


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 23, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Once a pressure equilibrium is reached your input cfm will equal your output cfm.. You either need baffles to stop direct flow, and/or a larger dump area using that method..


i have baffles to stop direct flow but its still not slow enough.........The only way the ozone works is to put it in a giant SEALED room (no outake) OR to slow it down to 2 or 3 cfm's (whatever the oz gen. pushes on its own.)


----------



## growinman (Sep 25, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> i have baffles to stop direct flow but its still not slow enough.........The only way the ozone works is to put it in a giant SEALED room (no outake) OR to slow it down to 2 or 3 cfm's (whatever the oz gen. pushes on its own.)


.......I am exactly in the same boat as you, *wyteboi*! I've been looking all over here for days/weeks for someone going through this...... I am running the *uvo3nair 1000 *in a dump area that's 8'x8'x8' and then to exhaust it from there I have to filter it with a can 50 too-----------still not 100%..... my problem started with the ac's smelly exhaust...... this is just rediculous.......filters, ozone generators, ona gel..............wtf..... oh, and I only smell the ozone if I am right in front of the machine---that sound not right..? Thinking to add one of these CAP ones as well...

But how could you just keep pumping the exhaust into a dump room without exhausting from there.......? "(whatever the oz gen. pushes on its own.)" <-----does that seem to be our answer?

I am on this this weekend, that's for sure.....my WW is only 3-4 weeks in 12/12.........

gman


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 26, 2009)

growinman said:


> I've been looking all over here for days/weeks for someone going through this......


me too , i been searchin the whole web , but i can never find anyone that plainly states : "this ***** filter really works for *HEAVY ODORS*" until i found this thread , however this guy must be doing somthing totally different then us? 




growinman said:


> I am running the *uvo3nair 1000*


Yours is for 1000 cu ft. area , mine is for 5500 cu ft. (only 120$ ) and i am venting into a 11'x9'x4' dump area (sealed crawl space) and then going out the chimney at ALOT slower rate then its coming in the dump area (hoping that it would give that giant ozone gen time to clean the air........ it is NOT working at all  ..... it does put off a pretty strong "pre-rain smell" and i think it _might _be takin 10% of the smell away...



growinman said:


> in a dump area that's 8'x8'x8' and then to exhaust it from there


where do u send your "clean" air ? (you can pm me if u want too.....i hate and love the internet (kinda like a woman)




growinman said:


> I have to filter it with a can 50 too-----------still not 100%.....


For real , i _just now_ got a 40lb carbon filter and it seems to have took 95% or more away. I dont know why yours aint workin? 



growinman said:


> my problem started with the ac's smelly exhaust......


again.... me too



growinman said:


> this is just rediculous.......filters, ozone generators, ona gel..............wtf.....


so u did try the ona too? thats the only one i didnt try....yes rediculus! 



growinman said:


> But how could you just keep pumping the exhaust into a dump room without exhausting from there.......? "(whatever the oz gen. pushes on its own.)" <-----does that seem to be our answer?


I believe if its a GIANT , SEALED dump area (maybe a whole garage sealed...no leaks), then the ozone alone would do the job ?



growinman said:


> I am on this this weekend, that's for sure.....my WW is only 3-4 weeks in 12/12.........
> 
> gman


Best of luck man! for real that shit sucks bigtime.

wb


----------



## potlike (Sep 26, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> ok panhead , i followed your directions : run dirty air into dump area, and let it clean the air and then let it out at a slower pace.
> I have about 200 cfm's pulling out the dirty air and it is going Out of the dump area at a way slower pace then that and it is NOT working for "heavy flowering" AT ALL.
> What do i need to do?
> I guess it would work if i had NO clean air leaving the dump area , so the dump area would have to be COMPLETELY AIR TIGHT, basiclly what i am sayin is anything over 5 or 10 cfms is just pushing the dirty air right past the ozone generator.
> Please explain to me HOW to regulate it slow enough to do its job ?????


Make the room smaller....Can you put the ozone generator inline or atleast construct a small room (box) so that it can do it's job.. you may even wrap a carbon replacement filter with a rubber band around the end of the exhaust as well. When I say carbon replacement filter it's similar to the filters you'll see for your furnace.. you can get them at walmart. Try it out and let me know how it works.

-potlike


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 26, 2009)

panhead said:


> I like new toys so im constantly trying out new stuff,mostly just for fun since ive got my rooms pretty much nailed down,i started out with expensive carbon filters,went on to make my own $3 carbon filters,then went on to Ozone Generators.
> 
> I first bought a Corona Discharge (static electricity) unit & it worked well but was expensive as hell costing about $500 & can be effected by humidity levels,i then went on to buy a UV (Ultraviolet Light) pro model & it was the cats ass but again very expensive costing $400 but a better performer over the Corona discharge unit,UV Ozone generators are not effected by humidity & provide a constant Ozone output.
> 
> ...


Panhead

How big is your grow room?

I am going to need something soon

Do you this instead of carbon filters or with?

Thanks man

T


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 26, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Panhead
> 
> How big is your grow room?
> 
> ...


VERY difficult to set up *proper *thats all i can say...........


----------



## potlike (Sep 26, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> VERY difficult to set up *proper *thats all i can say...........


not at all.... read my post on the previous page wyteboi...

-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 26, 2009)

my setup that works great! and i am a VERY skeptical person.....


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 26, 2009)

potlike said:


> Make the room smaller....Can you put the ozone generator inline or atleast construct a small room (box) so that it can do it's job.. you may even wrap a carbon replacement filter with a rubber band around the end of the exhaust as well. When I say carbon replacement filter it's similar to the filters you'll see for your furnace.. you can get them at walmart. Try it out and let me know how it works.
> 
> -potlike


sorry pot , i missed ur post. but before i even built the dump room i put the ozone gen inline and it did nothing at all due to the dirty air just flying right past the generator not allowing it to do its job. 
and i have a 3 speed fan and it was on low (about 180 cfm's) and i have been working on it ever since..... so yes it really hard to set one up *proper.* 
unless....... *_inhale* _i am just stupid (very possible) and missing *_coughing almost to a puke* _something here ?
Thanks for the effort potlike , its hard to get responses sometimes!


----------



## potlike (Sep 26, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> sorry pot , i missed ur post. but before i even built the dump room i put the ozone gen inline and it did nothing at all due to the dirty air just flying right past the generator not allowing it to do its job.
> and i have a 3 speed fan and it was on low (about 180 cfm's) and i have been working on it ever since..... so yes it really hard to set one up *proper.*
> unless....... *_inhale* _i am just stupid (very possible) and missing *_coughing almost to a puke* _something here ?
> Thanks for the effort potlike , its hard to get responses sometimes!


You're not stupid. But trust me on this.
Build a smaller room and it's done.... build a box that is 3x3x3 or 2x2x2... if you really wanna slow air flow down and clean it make carbon filter screens in the box and put the ozone gen in there... it WILL work.


-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 26, 2009)

potlike said:


> You're not stupid. But trust me on this.
> Build a smaller room and it's done.... build a box that is 3x3x3 or 2x2x2... if you really wanna slow air flow down and clean it make carbon filter screens in the box and put the ozone gen in there... it WILL work.
> 
> 
> -potlike


IF im going to exaust it out of the dump , The ONLY way the ozone gen will work for "heavy odors" is to slow down the cfm's to whatever the actual computer fan in the ozone gen. (maybe 5 cfm ..... no where near enough to grow.) 
I am using it everyway possible right now .... i know.


----------



## potlike (Sep 26, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> IF im going to exaust it out of the dump , The ONLY way the ozone gen will work for "heavy odors" is to slow down the cfm's to whatever the actual computer fan in the ozone gen. (maybe 5 cfm ..... no where near enough to grow.)
> I am using it everyway possible right now .... i know.


No... by layering 2-3 screens of carbon filters + the ozone gen that is not necessary .... also you can throw a larger fan on TOP of the ozone gen as well..... trust me I've done this w/ a very small ozone gen.

-potlike


----------



## growinman (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input, *wyteboi*! We WILL figure something out.......and where's *panhead*?? <---wonder what he thinks, but he's probably already answered earlier in this big thread. I still need to go back and read.

*potlike*, so are you saying, in effect, that these machines put out more ozone than the little fan in them pushes out?? I mean, it would seem to me that you'd be thinning it out if blowing it around more if you were to put a fan on top of it?? I dont know and it sounds as though you do know! Did you have some pretty smelly stuff??
Well, I will try this tomorrow night or Monday<----what you say about the smaller chamber, etc. I am still not sure what your talking about the carbon screens---like furnace filters......is this just to spread the air around more??---by slowing it down builds the back pressure......but also mixes the air....? Are _you_ saying that having one of those CAP 5500cf machines and putting it directly inline, and running the fan at say 200cfm, that that _should_ work?? Reading their specs at the website I realize they claim that works-------*wyteboi *has tried it and claims bs, which at this point I would have to agree.
Dont give up on us, *potlike*(+rep4u); I very much appreciate any feedback you have on this issue and am willing to try anything at this point.........

Thanks again!!
gman


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozone likes cool, dry air to slow spontaneous decomposition.. Its heavier than air, and electrical grounding will decompose it..


----------



## Punisher101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank a lot for all the info u always post i have learned quite a bit . i do have a few more question that i would like to ask you but i dont know how to send u a PM can u help me .


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2009)

growinman said:


> Thanks for the input, *wyteboi*! We WILL figure something out.......and where's *panhead*?? <---wonder what he thinks, but he's probably already answered earlier in this big thread. I still need to go back and read.
> 
> *potlike*, so are you saying, in effect, that these machines put out more ozone than the little fan in them pushes out?? I mean, it would seem to me that you'd be thinning it out if blowing it around more if you were to put a fan on top of it?? I dont know and it sounds as though you do know! Did you have some pretty smelly stuff??
> Well, I will try this tomorrow night or Monday<----what you say about the smaller chamber, etc. I am still not sure what your talking about the carbon screens---like furnace filters......is this just to spread the air around more??---by slowing it down builds the back pressure......but also mixes the air....? Are _you_ saying that having one of those CAP 5500cf machines and putting it directly inline, and running the fan at say 200cfm, that that _should_ work?? Reading their specs at the website I realize they claim that works-------*wyteboi *has tried it and claims bs, which at this point I would have to agree.
> ...


this is an example of the filter I was talking about.

http://www.business-supply.com/honeywell-enviracaire-silentcomfort-air-purifier-activated-carbon-pre-filter_112823.html

Now take your grow room with however you set it up and the fans that exhaust into your clean exhaust room...

Build a box.... 2x2 3x3 it doesn't matter it could even be a SEALED rubbermaid make an INTAKE and an exhaust. The intake comes from your grow room.. the exhaust goes into your 'clean room' ... put the ozone generator in there and on the top where the exhaust is wrap around one of those carbon filters.

Let me know how this works for you.


-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 27, 2009)

Here, i wrote on your pic to explain : 



And we need a way to do this *without* the clean room being sealed, and plus that *pre-filter *you showed is *not* for heavy odors. (it will help a little but just not for heavy odors)
so your idea can work , just not for "homegrowers" ..............unless you could show us a different way?


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> Here, i wrote on your pic to explain :
> View attachment 561692
> 
> 
> ...


are you kidding me?????

I HAVE DONE THIS and it works... my plants were REAKING in even VEGGING state.... if this doesn't work you have an odor leak elsewhere no other way around it.... This shit took care of some of the skunkiest strains you will fine... ozone + carbon filters work-period.

The clean room is not sealed the CLEANING CHAMBER except for the intake and outttake is sealed.

Everyone in the chat channel seems to think it was clear enough but ...just for clarification's sake it EXHAUSTS THROUGH THE CARBON FILTER there is not back pressure.... if you want to be even more positive the ozone gets to react w/ the air put one more divider between the ozone and exhaust port... in other words put the exhaust port all the way on the right and stick a sheet of plywood that goes maybe 6 inches from the bottom of the chamber. The carbon filter can even be passive as it would be pressure regulated and the pressure would drive it through the carbon filter hence again cleaning the air. Let me state again there is no back pressure that is going to cause any problems here.

Instead of being lazy and telling me it doesn't work without even building it... why don't you TRY it and then you can THANK me afterwards.

-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> i vent dirty air into a dead space & dump it,then scrub the air within that space & vent the cleaned air at a slower rate to the outside.


I tried it..THOROUGHLY.. it will not work that easy.?



panhead said:


> however it will kill any odor from as many plants (in full bloom) that you can cram into a 10 L x 15 W x 9 H room,easily


YOU please show me how u did this ?........it wont work for 6 good plants ?
this is the first part of this thread and im just sayin it dont work his way, and he is the one who started this thread (unless u have a GIANT "clean room".... then sorry panhead)


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 27, 2009)

potlike said:


> are you kidding me?????
> 
> I HAVE DONE THIS and it works


I AM DOING IT RIGHT NOW........not before.



potlike said:


> ozone + carbon filters work-period.


YES i agree on carbon *FILTERS *but not *PRE-*filters !

if u did this before ..... where did u send YOUR clean air ? if u just quit being so lazy and read some more u might have seen my pic of it ALREADY in action.


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 27, 2009)

Hell i had the ozone generator ordered before i even got done reading this thread , i was all over it, (cause of the first 6 or 7 pages)
..........so dont say im lazy


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> I AM DOING IT RIGHT NOW........not before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This worked WITH and WITHOUT the ozone generator.... I used some 4 inch pvc with holes cut in it from BIG R and wrapped two prefilters around it. It was done... no more smell.

I saw yours and you have the fan on the exhaust into clean room..... that's a no no you're pulling the air from the o3 gen before it has time to clean it. Put the fan in the grow room BLOWING into the o3 clean air chamber and let the pressure take the air out of the FILTERED exhaust passively by doing this you are allowing the chamber to fill and react with the o3 killing the odor and then exhausting out of the FILTERED out take.

-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 27, 2009)

potlike said:


> This worked WITH and WITHOUT the ozone generator.... I used some 4 inch pvc with holes cut in it from BIG R and wrapped two prefilters around it. It was done... no more smell.


if it worked without the ozone then your prefilters must be enough for you. So you dont even need ozone then ? how often do u have to replace the carbon paper?
I guess that would work for a Very small closet grow ??



potlike said:


> I saw yours and you have the fan on the exhaust into clean room..... that's a no no you're pulling the air from the o3 gen before it has time to clean it. Put the fan in the grow room BLOWING into the o3 clean air chamber and let the pressure take the air out of the FILTERED exhaust passively by doing this you are allowing the chamber to fill and react with the o3 killing the odor and then exhausting out of the FILTERED out take.
> 
> -potlike


Now that is a very good point! and i finally decided that a passive outake would be the only way to go..........so i redid my setup again , this time with the air pushing into the clean room (6") and i built a damper that will only open when the room gets full and i didn't realize at the time that the clean room would fill up and push itself out so QUICK that it didnt work, and thats with only 200 cfm's - the smaller outake than intake so i have it slowed down as much as u possibly can and its still too fast................. That ozone generator is made to sit IN the room with the odor...... If i just use the ozone gen AS a fan then it WILL work but we are talkin like 5 or 10 cfm's (not enough to grow) like i said i tried EVERYTHING before i spent more money for no reason....so i finally got a 40lb carbon can and boy was i wrong about carbon , that shit really works ! but its not workin for the other guy so i am tryin to help him figure it out.......
i am just sayin he shouldnt have started a thread like this without even responding. just not good manners........... no big deal though we all LOVE what we do


----------



## growinman (Sep 27, 2009)

potlike said:


> ........................
> Now take your grow room with however you set it up and the fans that exhaust into your clean exhaust room...
> 
> Build a box.... 2x2 3x3 it doesn't matter it could even be a SEALED rubbermaid make an INTAKE and an exhaust. The intake comes from your grow room.. the exhaust goes into your 'clean room' ... put the ozone generator in there and on the top where the exhaust is wrap around one of those carbon filters.
> ...


That is what I am trying tomorrow.......something has to work!

Right now I have it about the same as last night.....but passive on the exhaust--already is making a bit of difference. I have the fan in the clean/dump room, like you said not to---also another inline fan set-up for exhaust(shut it off). So I will figure out another place to put the 'pusher' fan.<----my original prob was that I had to exhaust my ac(portable 12,000) into my filter set-up because it was stinking. I bought a new 12,000btu unit from the hydro shop with the intake and exhaust hoses. Be warned(anyone buying these) that the compressor IS NOT sealed and they still send out smell!!<----that $600 didn't fix my problems at all! Because of the humidity in the exhaust from the ac, I am quite sure I've about killed my carbon filter.

Something else, *potlike*. In my dump room I had my exhaust fan sitting on top of the Can 50 and ducted up and out---so it was 'pulling' the air through the filter. Now when I set it back up your way, do I want the filter outside of the chamber I am going to build and 'in' the clean room, *or*
outside the clean room itself??<--and no fan, I know. And it's okay to _push_ the air through these cans?? I am getting a new one!

I think I will be fine after this run is over--I have new cool tubes to install so that should take the majority of the heat out and cancel the ac enough to put in another light and make it 6 x 600. I 'll let you know how it goes and I will be close to here tomorrow.

*wytebo*i, I am quite sure you have it figured out that my filter is going bad, eh...? They are 100% in my previous experiences with them. And I knew the RH was killing it, or at least would if it hadn't yet. That's why I went with ozone, thinking that would just handle all of it and I 'd have an 
'easy out.' NOT! At this point I have so much $$ tied up in my room that I need to start selling, haha!...........uh, no comment

I thank you guys for your talking about this---falls right in my boat!! What's this 'chat channel' you mention, *potlike*??

Well, *panhead*, thanks for the thread you started--it would be great to hear your input and/but I am sure you are busy doing something we all love in one of the rooms you work---work we love, yes

So did the filter do the trick for you, _*wyteboi*_??

gman


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> if it worked without the ozone then your prefilters must be enough for you. So you dont even need ozone then ? how often do u have to replace the carbon paper?
> I guess that would work for a Very small closet grow ??
> 
> 
> ...


no need for a damper.... I used a pvc pipe with holes in it and wrapped around that filter it works great. I have no idea why you were having issues with this.... I've done this for sub $1000 grow rooms up to $10,000 grow rooms that I have designed for me and several friends. That also includes all shapes and sizes.


-potlike


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2009)

this is how i am currently running it with ZERO smell .......so far..... still not sure how long the carbon is gonna last with heavy odors? 


i am doing the same with the cool tubes to eliminate heat.....and then upgrading the fan i got but thats it. So i guess i got the cheapest ozone generator on the net . i'll take 75 for it if someone wants it.


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2009)

Is this the way u have yours growinman?


if so where is your fan? and yes if u are doing it that way then your right on the humidity fillin up your can too quickly.


----------



## growinman (Sep 28, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> Is this the way u have yours growinman?
> View attachment 562598
> 
> if so where is your fan? and yes if u are doing it that way then your right on the humidity fillin up your can too quickly.


....yes, basically. The ac's exhaust is Y'd into the 6" run that goes through there---so when it's not running it still pulls air from the room up high. The end doesn't end like you have it going to the filter. It just dumps into that boxfrom up high and blows down. My can50 sits in there on it's own with another 6" fan on top and ducted back out the top. I was having it just dump into the box so the ozone could react with it, then filtered and exhausted........
(sorry, I dont know how you guys draw on here like that)

The filter worked great for smell 100%! <----then I had to start filtering the ac exhaust too, which is where all of the problems started. I am going to go out there in a bit and retry it again like *potlike* said. I may just have leaks..? I really wanted the ozone generator to be the answer.....do away with the filters. Until I can come up with something else I am just going to have to get another big filter and then just pull everything through it. Thanks for the link, *wyteboi*! I'd use that if I had the time to wait..... Our shop has them for $220 for a 16"x40"........a bit pricey, but that's a big filter for a 7'x12' room....... 

I just wish I knew something else to do with the ac's exhaust........

Thanks again you guys!!
gman


----------



## growinman (Sep 28, 2009)

SORRY _*PANHEAD*_!! I apologize for hijacking your thread.......but dont know how else to do this.....and maybe it will help someone else on this subject??

.....but that's my set-up. Top view. The exhaust box in the empty shed is 4' high, 4' wide, and actually 9' long---the width of shed. It is 6'' ducted from the grow room to the other shed with a 6" 400cfm fan pulling from the grow to the box(fans in box). The uv3nair1000 is in the box too, on a shelf about 3' up in a corner. There's a small fan circulating the air in the box on the floor. In the middle of the box and on the floor too sits a Can50 with a fan on top of it and ducted straight up and out into the shed itself, which isn't sealed at all. 

So, according to *potlike*, if I understand correctly, I can take the fan off of the filter and just duct it straight up/out passively.<----the box is sealed. I do NOT understand _why _the fan cant be at the end of the ducting from the grow room. I need to get in there and put it back in the grow area and have it push the air to the box......? Okay. But ALSO, I need the fan to suck from at least the point of the Y where the ac taps in or it'll back up and freeze like it did this summer when I tried to filter it.....has to be 'free flow.'<---or suck....

If I just had an answer for the ac exhaust all would be fine...... I 'd just filter the air from the grow---it'd be 100% contained, except the ac. This is why I did both, ozone and filter. I figured after reading a bit that ozone was my answer all together, no more filters.......RH not a concern. I used to dump right in the room to the left of the grow room, with the ballasts etc.......then the ac really kicked in this summer and, well, here I am. 

The uvo3nair 1000 cost me $220. I cant even smell ozone unless I stick my head in the box!<----but it is filtered out, too....... I wishing I would have got the CAP one you guys reffer to and have pictured......thier even cheaper and I'd get one of those too if it'd work.......


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2009)

growinman said:


> I may just have leaks..?


that was another problem i had with ozone ....... the leaks. Thats why i stressed it has to be *SEALED*.



growinman said:


> Thanks for the link, *wyteboi*! I'd use that if I had the time to wait..... Our shop has them for $220 for a 16"x40"........a bit pricey, but that's a big filter for a 7'x12' room.......


I ordered my filter at around noon and it was at my door the *NEXT DAY!* im not bullshitin i got the ozone gen from them too (120 *w*/shipping) and it came in 2 days. so they are VERY fast (the can was 130 *w*/shipping) 
well on another note ur's for 220 is almost twice the size of mine.  so your tryin to make this a competition huh....?
title for title? 
....just kiddin 



growinman said:


> I just wish I knew something else to do with the ac's exhaust........


well my a/c hangs out the window and it smells "green" when your right by it, but it dissipates quickly ...... so i believe a simple carbon pre-filter will work for that?(just like potlike was sayin, without the ozone) 
so is your a/c exhaust separate from your grow room exhaust? sorry i dont do very well with words ... i had a hard time understanding your setup..................


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 28, 2009)

Why cant u just run the a/c exahuast separate , with no fan? You say that thing backs up ? thats fuckin nutts for THAT price....geeez. Ok if u cant run the a/c without a fan pulling it, then why not just use a tiny "booster" inline fan (separate from big fan)...... that will help with the smell coming through the a/c cause you would be suckin up all the air with that 400 cfm fan u have. The humidity issue will still be a problem but u could divide your dump room in half and let all the a/c air go into room with ozone and the big fan/grow room air go to the carbon.........?
OR, how bout this :


(what is RH?) ..uh...relitive humidity?


----------



## growinman (Sep 28, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> that was another problem i had with ozone ....... the leaks. Thats why i stressed it has to be *SEALED*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, title for title. My ac is portable and has the hose exhaust. It STINKS, nothing 'green' about it---SKUNKS!!! First thing I did was got one of those 'Organic Air' carbon fiber filter for $90 and put it on the exhaust hose, even adding a dedicated duct-booster fan. Well, they dont have the power to push _through _anything, really.....they even say to keep the hose as straight and with least bends as possible. So yeah, mine seized to function properly, haha---it completely died, froze, blows warm air. So I got the dual hose unit the hydro shops sell. Well, the fricken compressor isn't sealed and the exhaust still smells........even though the one brings in fresh air from outside and never 'contacts' the room's air, then exausts outside. The condensation on the compressor is the problem here, according to manufacturer. So yeah again, now it Y's into the main 6" exhaust. 
I am waiting on a call atm. I was just out there resealing everything with silicone and was going to pull the one fan in the box that sits on the filter out of there and let it be passive with the pushing of the 400cfm going at 25%..........make sure on the leaks....


I took pics of the box and need to upload them........will send you and _*potlike*_ a link to them, or anybody think I am okay here????


_*panhead*_ is going to want my head on a chopping block after all of this......should have started another thread......

gman


----------



## growinman (Sep 28, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> Why cant u just run the a/c exahuast separate , with no fan? You say that thing backs up ? thats fuckin nutts for THAT price....geeez. Ok if u cant run the a/c without a fan pulling it, then why not just use a tiny "booster" inline fan (separate from big fan)...... that will help with the smell coming through the a/c cause you would be suckin up all the air with that 400 cfm fan u have. The humidity issue will still be a problem but u could divide your dump room in half and let all the a/c air go into room with ozone and the big fan/grow room air go to the carbon.........?
> OR, how bout this :
> View attachment 563293
> 
> (what is RH?) ..uh...relitive humidity?


<----Yep RH = relative humidity

Just like your pic!! Except the ac's exhaust Y's into the 6" ducting...
I see what your saying......and yes, that fan pulls.......
Split the box? Run ac to one half and ozoned and the other half through the can 50....through two different ducts? Yes<---need more ducting---I am 20+ miles from town, haha........


----------



## growinman (Sep 28, 2009)

panhead said:


> .................................
> 
> Its pretty simple to put in a duct,the end of the duct that the exhaust fan will mount to you simply put the generator in the duct before mounting the fan on the end of the duct.


Doesn't this work?? I could just put one of those CAP units in the duct at the start of the run.......exhaust it straight out, after mixing screens, etc.....no filter, dump rooms, etc.......
This is what had me get this thing in the first place, but I did get the uvo3nair1000----hydro-shop guy said it's better(yeah, about $100 better) and could run it in the duct the same........

But it didn't work....... *Does anybody else do this with success?? *This is why I moved the fan/filter out of the grow room originally. It's _supposed _to work.

I do have the grow temporarily 100% smell contained......via, *wyteboi*'s method in the last diagram....... And I am finally able to spend some time on this on here, catch up what I didn't read......

gman


----------



## IVkingXX (Nov 3, 2009)

what do you think about putting one of these right by my exhaust into my basement? http://cgi.ebay.com/Refrigerator-Fresh-Ozone-Air-Purifier-Ion-Generator-Whi_W0QQitemZ370223491455QQcategoryZ43509QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=12&po=LVI&ps=54#ht_3108wt_1165


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 4, 2009)

IVkingXX said:


> what do you think about putting one of these right by my exhaust into my basement? http://cgi.ebay.com/Refrigerator-Fresh-Ozone-Air-Purifier-Ion-Generator-Whi_W0QQitemZ370223491455QQcategoryZ43509QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=12&po=LVI&ps=54#ht_3108wt_1165



i doubt that is strong enough for one real stinky plant especially if you have air movin fast in that duct. In fact it wont help much at all "inline" unless u have like a 10cfm fan. here is a lil bit better one :
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-oznjr-ozone-generator-up-to-1000-cubic-ft-p-2066.html

its good for a couple plants maybe............UV ozone is just a very complicated method of getting rid of odors.... i am faithful on carbon filters now
very easy and cheap way to REALLY get rid of the shit with no harmful effects on babies

wb


----------



## wyteboi (Nov 4, 2009)

growinman said:


> Doesn't this work?? I could just put one of those CAP units in the duct at the start of the run.......exhaust it straight out, after mixing screens, etc.....no filter, dump rooms, etc.......
> This is what had me get this thing in the first place, but I did get the uvo3nair1000----hydro-shop guy said it's better(yeah, about $100 better) and could run it in the duct the same........
> 
> But it didn't work....... *Does anybody else do this with success?? *This is why I moved the fan/filter out of the grow room originally. It's _supposed _to work.
> ...


still havin probs gman ? carbon is the only way to go, i would honestly say get rid of the ozone .... it _can _work but is way to complicated to figure out. 
hmmm ... maybe a carbon sock for your a/c
well no that will clog just as fast..... yea u have to keep the humidity away from the carbon but still use the carbon ... confusing but u can figure it out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 5, 2009)

Ozone requires a certain amount of contact time with odors to be effective. If you are using it in your duct you will need to build a box where the air become turbulent and mixes with the ozone. I have an Ozone-1 I use for supplemental control and it works well.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2010)

PzychoSixx said:


> How long does the bulb last and you said it's 100% effective?
> Also is it harmful for your health?
> 
> Do you think the smaller junior version would be decent for a 2 plant stealth pc grow?
> ...


 
I had an ozone JR before I got the Ozone 1 and the JR really sucks to be honest. It broke after about 3mo and there is no bulb to replace. The Ozone-1 is safe if you run it on a timer or only when you are out of the room.

Ozone is definitely 100% effective if used properly. I recently picked up an 8" duct unit from Uvonair and the thing is awesome. Cranks out some ozone and no more replacing carbon filters!


----------



## wyteboi (Mar 24, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> I had an ozone JR before I got the Ozone 1 and the JR really sucks to be honest. It broke after about 3mo and there is no bulb to replace. The Ozone-1 is safe if you run it on a timer or only when you are out of the room.
> 
> Ozone is definitely 100% effective if used properly. I recently picked up an 8" duct unit from Uvonair and the thing is awesome. Cranks out some ozone and no more replacing carbon filters!


Can you please explain how you use the ozone 1? 
Are your odors "heavy" ?
I tried almost everything with that thing...... i built a dump room so the ozone could sit with the odor for awhile but i can only let it sit so long before the grow gets hot and needs to be cleared...... so how can this be done? 
There is ALOT of info on the net that is fucked and maybe you could help clear this up?


----------



## purplecream (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry guys but im a complete noob when it comes to ozone generators. how do i use this?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2010)

install inside 6" pvc pipe inline with your exhuaust
i think i am going to utilize this also i looked at a unit that had an 8 or 10 inch metal pipe 2 feet long with a corona generator that is round like a cool tube-
on piece of screen in and one out then with the ends dipped in liquid rubber and the transformer mounted on the bottom

i figured i could build that pretty easy
but this unit is nice also- they've got it at the local hangout

i like the fact it uses abulb and not a lightning storm in a bottle


----------



## purplecream (Apr 17, 2010)

wait so i just leave it in my exhaust and there's gonna be no odor?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2010)

oxygen atoms ZAP the odor atoms to another dimension oh yeah


----------



## Murfy (Apr 17, 2010)

don't breathe it though it will fumigate YOU


----------



## growinman (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I guess I dont use the ozone generators correctly---so I have a couple of units not in use anymore. Even with a 4'x4'x8' mixing room and a "Big Blue" 10" + a Uvonair1000, mixing screens, walls, then brought outside with passive ducting, these things never worked for me. This WW I've been growing for the past year is completely out of control smell wise. I thought the uv was working, but add heat, humidity and a 440cfm at 50% and they failed for me. 
So I bought another Phresh 10"x39" filter for over $200 and put it in the room and send the exhaust straight out---wow, no smell in over 3 months now, not even a hint of mj smell ever...... I dont care if this things fails in another month, I 'll buy another one just for the peace of mind it has given me.......
I am sure the UV must work; I just couldn't get it right........ 

I am with you *wyteboi*!---->'.....carbon is the only way to go .'

gman


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

sounds like you needed more ozone-
like a corona generator
i think i'm gonna build something like this

View attachment 895037


----------



## growinman (Apr 27, 2010)

.......I have heard they are better---The Corona Disharge Units....but by the time I had heard that I was way in over budget and had gone back to the ever-faithful carbon. 
Please do post your findings with your build!!---a diy would be great! +rep, Murphy!

gman


----------



## Murfy (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks growinman it probably will be soon and i will certainly put it in my journal -
thing s are just about ready to get interesting


----------



## MechanicalStoner (Apr 29, 2010)

how do you install these? does it do in the air ducting or into a box where the air is mixed? thank you


----------



## growinman (Apr 30, 2010)

MechanicalStoner said:


> how do you install these? does it do in the air ducting or into a box where the air is mixed? thank you


Ive heard of both working---and my hydroshop guy said the inline ones(like the one in the beggining of this thread)work. My experience is that's not true; it _needs _needs to have the time to mix, and is the reason you see peeps posting about useing screens, boxes, rooms, etc., for it to havve time to work. The carona discharge seem the way to go, from what I've read, but never tried one myself. Next time around I will give on a shot---and I am waiting to hear of *Murphy*s results in his journel, which I need to go find atm.

I do swear by the carbon scubbers, as big and expensive as they are, and the way I am useing one atm I am sure it wont last to long due to RH...........
Great luck to you *MechanicalStoner*!

gman


----------



## Murfy (Apr 30, 2010)

not so much at the journal yet i'm not really much for the blog format(i've never even really done it) i'm havin a major episode with my back and have been really medicating lately-
i do need to start getting some pics up! LOL

but i'm getting ready to put together a fairly large med grow (only 12 but as big as i can get 'em) and i think this type of unit will produce the highest scrub factor
the thing i still don't have is a glass tube that i feel is thick enough, the one in the pic i posted, and the one at the shop (which only has 1 glass tube instead of three) use a glass that is almost a quarter of an inch thick, now i don't know if it matters or not but the piece of glass i have is a straight hurricane lamp shade/tube, i was going to put the screen in and out and then dip the ends in that red plier handle dip, for coating tool handles

if any of you guys have an opinion on the glass let me know, i don't think the thickness of the glass matters though as the DIY one posted on here the guy uses just a flat piece of window glass which is about the same thickness of what i have


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 18, 2010)

You, sir, are a genius. Thank you for showering us with your generosity!!!


----------



## mak (Dec 11, 2010)

probable cause

The second set of experiments was based upon a situation present in an illicit
marijuana grow house in northern California. In the grow house, ((((odors from immature​_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Cannabis sativa​_​[/FONT]​[/FONT]plants were combined with diesel exhaust from a (((generator))) and ((((expelled out
through a chimney)))). Law enforcement officials reported being able to smell the marijuana
from a road several hundred yards away, and subsequently used this odor as probable cause
for a search. In this second set of studies, we first sought to determine whether the odor of
immature marijuana plants differs in quality or intensity from that of mature marijuana​
plants. We then investigated whether participants


----------



## mak (Dec 11, 2010)

kinda boring and the tests may be dumb,maybe not.. but maybe someone can learn from this article on Probable Cause,and about generators/marijuana odor mixing

http://norml.org/pdf_files/brief_bank/marijuanaodorstudy.pdf


----------



## badly (Dec 27, 2010)

hey just lookin for some free seeds


----------



## jjp53 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a room that is 10x13 with an 8' ceiling. Would the Gen-1 be over kill for my room? My set up in 2 XXXL hoods with an 8" Vortex fan that is self contained and I dont want to add a carbon fan. The door to my room is always open since I live a alone and rarely have visitors but my house STINKS. What is the closest that I can have the ozone generator without causing any harm to my plants?


----------



## seteu5 (Dec 28, 2010)

i have one and it is the bomb. def kills all the smell out, 5500 cu foot to be exact. will easily take the smell out of a 20 x 20 x 8 ft room


----------



## seteu5 (Dec 28, 2010)

dont put it in the same room as your plants tho, place it outside of the room.


----------



## raiderdan (Dec 31, 2010)

You think two of these would work for a 40' x 50' x 20' foot space. It is a 2000 square foot area with a 20 foot ceiling. What do you think would work?


----------



## Robweed (Feb 23, 2011)

ok i read almost all 22 pages of this thread.

ive spent almost an entire 12 hours straight reading about ozone and i cannot get a straight answer. so many of the dudes on this thread say that ozone is sooooo very dangerous and that it kills the plants and should only be used in areas wwhere no one is living. 

I called my hydro store (obviously they want to sell products) but the guy i talked to said he has an ozone generator in his house and it does a great job eliminating smells and has very mininmal health risks, he also said the plants are fine with it. ( granted he aint talkin bout cannibus but still) 

My thoughts on this are that i can get one of these ozone generators, and run it right outside my flowering stealth box exhaust fan on a timer to kill the odor. safe plan?!?!

panhead, ive been reading your posts about ozone and im doing an apartment stealth grow so noise level and smell cover up is a must.

im only doing one plant at a time so getting an inline fan with carbon scrubber is just a waste and there so loud.

ozone seems like the best choice for me and it sounds easy! im just deciding on which model to get, my budget is about two hundred. 

i can either get the strip one you have in your thread, or, http://hypnotichydroponics.com/uvonair3000standard.aspx

which would you recommend? any thoughts?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep the Ozone-1 is badass


----------



## Robweed (Feb 23, 2011)

which one do you think would be better? 

im leaning towards the one in my link but it makes me think twice about it because you dudes have actually used that other one and recommend it


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2011)

Robweed said:


> which one do you think would be better?
> 
> im leaning towards the one in my link but it makes me think twice about it because you dudes have actually used that other one and recommend it


Uvonair makes great duct units but their room units suck I've used them both. I would probably buy multiple ozone-1's because they are so cheap compared to the uvonair.


----------



## Robweed (Feb 23, 2011)

and i can just set that unit on the floor next to my pc exhaust fan in my living room and its safe? 

should kill the smell? 

yeah this is the unit i was looking at, http://hypnotichydroponics.com/uvonair3000standard.aspx

seems great but seems like youve used them, i have no experience with them.


----------



## Robweed (Feb 23, 2011)

the price difference between panheads recommended ozone gen and the one i was looking at is only like thirty bucks. . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

That's a good price on the uvonair but that unit sucks. You should be able to safely use ozone some people are more sensitive than others. I try not to run the unit for too long when I'm in an enclosed room but I use them everywhere because they work so well. Gets rid of smoke smells and even works great to deoderize your car. Some people are not bothered by the ozone at all a friend of mine routinely sleeps in a room with an ozone-1. After a couple hours of exposure my sinus will start to feel a bit dry and irritated, leaving the room or turning it off for 30min and I feel fine. Some people also run them on timers to limit exposure. My overall experience with ozone has been very safe however, people tend to blow things out of proportion when they don't understand them.


----------



## Robweed (Feb 25, 2011)

i just ordered the ozone-1. 

so im using a trash can as my flower chamber, and im keeping it in my living room. can i set this ozone generator on a timer and set it on the floor right outside my exhaust fan to kill odors? 

what would be the most effective way to kill all the odors? i need them to go away like magic. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2011)

The most effective way to kill odors is contain them. If you could pipe your exhaust air into a box with the Ozone-1 your odors would be well controlled. Also be sure there is enough negative pressure in the grow space so smelly air does not escape from cracks. Ozone also requires some 'mixing time' to control odors so you may still get a faint smell when you get really close to the source.


----------



## Robweed (Feb 25, 2011)

Negative pressure meaning more air being blown out if the space then in?


----------



## Robweed (Feb 25, 2011)

I also thought I remembered reading somewhere about there being a fire danger to having an ozone generator. Something about the air that is spit out from it is super flammable. Then again, it could maybe just be remembering this cuz I'm high. Lolz.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2011)

You're correct about negative pressure. I wondered that myself about it producing oxygen, I've held a flame up to it nothing happens. I think it's in to low concentration, I'm actually sitting in a room with one running right now it's not bothering me a bit. People smoke cigarettes, weed, and hash in here and it smells fresh.


----------



## Robweed (Feb 26, 2011)

ok sweet. 
just got back from a night out and im just trashed. tee hee high heeeeeeee


so my exhaust is is a 6 inch duct fan, this is my thought, tell me if it would work, i take a cardboard box and hook it up to that fan on the outside of the trash can, a cardboard box about the size of a shoe box, with the ozone gen in the bottom of the box.

running on a timer of course and there are holes on the top and bottom of the box. pencil size.

would that work well?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2011)

Yah that should work


----------



## Robweed (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok sweet. 

STOKED. 

Just nervous about it being an explosive fire hazard.


----------



## tat2ue (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread a couple days ago. I needed to replace my carbon filter in my 8x12x8 flower room with a new one so I went to my local hydro store and got the OZN-1 instead. Can't believe how good and quick it knocked out the smell in my flower room. It works so good that the little woman wants one for the uptairs and downstairs to elimnate pet and smoke odors in the house,...And it was cheaper than the 4 foot carbon filter I was gonna buy plus now I have an extra 800cfm fan as a back up for my 6 cool tubes.....THANKS


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Panhead

I'm using a carbon filter and venting straight out of my roof through a roof vent. It has worked well, but I figure you can never be too careful.. Do you think you could put one of these ozone units in the ducting? So I would scrub the air with the carbon filter, then through my turbo fan, then through my silencer, then one last scrub with the ozone inside the duct about 5-6 feet before exiting through the roof vent.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey toolegit not sure panhead is still around. To answer your question, yes the ozone-1 can be mounted in a duct and it sounds like your set up will work great.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks NewGrowth! I think it should work too, I'll give it a try and report back on how it's working. Unfortunately I won't know how well it works for a couple months....


----------



## chriscupp (Apr 7, 2011)

just curious...why would there be a UV light with this setup?


----------



## suTraGrow (Apr 22, 2011)

chriscupp said:


> just curious...why would there be a UV light with this setup?


for you to ask dumbass questions.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 26, 2011)

personally i have found the corona discharge ozone generators work well and can run constantly or run timed programes depends on the unit you buy

they are cheaper than the uv generators and produce more ozone than the uv bulbs .. look on ebay many units are available 

i did a fair bit of research on these units, 99% originate from china, and are re branded in the USA and Europe and sold at 5x the price in hydroponic stores 

these units are in the range of 300mg to several grams ph of ozone produced which is dependent on humidity levels, 

i do not have any humidity problems, so these units are perfect for me they are able to remove all smell from the grow room almost instantly 

i have read on other threads that smelling the ozone means the unit is producing to much ozone, i would have to disagree with this
if you cant smell the unit making ozone IMO its either not making any or not making enough as i can even smell the ozone produced from my tiny 50mg ph wall socket plugin-unit

the area should be left with a mild chlorine smell, reminds me of the smell of a public swimming pool

ozone does need to be run all the time, or with only short off times or the smell will return


----------



## dk0515 (Aug 26, 2011)

skunkd0c - Could you please provide us with a link to the one you are using? I would like to check out the corona discharge ozone generator but I don't know if I'm look at the right one or not. Thanks


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 26, 2011)

dk0515 said:


> skunkd0c - Could you please provide us with a link to the one you are using? I would like to check out the corona discharge ozone generator but I don't know if I'm look at the right one or not. Thanks


i have had a few models off ebay all originating Chinese models i have 2 of the ones in the pic below, i also have one of the cheaper 600mg air/water models too

look on ebay you will find many of these 
google the model numbers you can see they are all coming from china and just re-branded with a different name and sticker on the front

im in the uk so you will have different models available to you in the USA and cheaper too 

healthfirstozone.com thats the uk front for the Chinese company these things come from


----------



## dk0515 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I think I might pick one up. I just need figure our how it works and were I need to set it up. I currently have the scrubber that needs to be replaced. But, I'm thinking this will do a better job. Thanks again.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 26, 2011)

dk0515 said:


> Thanks a lot. I think I might pick one up. I just need figure our how it works and were I need to set it up. I currently have the scrubber that needs to be replaced. But, I'm thinking this will do a better job. Thanks again.


for me personally i don't think an ozone machine replaces a carbon filter, its something i like to use in addition to a filter 

ozone helps to clean up the smell in the grow room itself, without a carbon filter the air you extract will still have weed smell or at least it did for me 

i would think the extractor fan is well able to suck the air out before the ozone has had a chance to work on the air, so its gonna smell, 
i guess you could stop the fans when the ozone is running but that is not a good idea

when i tried ozone only, as i never vent directly outside, i like to vent from room to room as i feel this is better for me security wise 
if i remove my filter and just run the ozone my venting space will after a shortwhile smell like weed/cats piss lol


----------



## mijola3 (Aug 26, 2011)

i would not recommend putting the ozone in your grow room....ozone has been shown to cause ill effects in people humans and plants in high qunatities and for long periods of time.
your best bet is do have an air dump where all your exhausted air goes then it gets cleaned(ozonated) there.
this is especially important if you are using CO2 in your grow room as you dont want ozone in there!
i have my ozone geny in my electronics/utility compartment (ballast, timers, junction box, fan speed control etc.), then exaust my air into there and it seeps out the chinks and gaps in that compartment smell-free! and creating positive pressure in that compartment also keeps air flowing over my electronics keeping everything pretty cool (80-90 F) maintaining good ventilation in the room that my grow is located in ensures that the ozone doesnt stick around for long.
just my 2-cents


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 28, 2011)

personally i would recommend people do what works for them
i can't speak for everyone here, but i am myself aware of the health and safety issues of ozone 

i like to run the ozone in the grow room with the extractor fan/ carbon filter running too
the air in the room is cleaned to some degree by the ozone .. i grow plants very close together in a compact space, mold /pm is always a risk
ozone is for me a precautionary step it's worked well for years i have not seen any negative effects 

i have read that some folk have installed 1g / 1000mg ozone machines above their plants in closed rooms/tents with fans off, and caused a great deal of damage to their plants .. ie burning/leaf damage .. i feel for those guys .. do your research first, ozone is powerful stuff


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 30, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> Hey Panhead
> 
> I'm using a carbon filter and venting straight out of my roof through a roof vent. It has worked well, but I figure you can never be too careful.. Do you think you could put one of these ozone units in the ducting? So I would scrub the air with the carbon filter, then through my turbo fan, then through my silencer, then one last scrub with the ozone inside the duct about 5-6 feet before exiting through the roof vent.
> 
> ...


Complete waste of time and money. the o3(ozone) *HAS* to sit with the odor for awhile to help at all, so running all your o3 strait out the roof would not even help a lil bit.
Once a month run your dirty air *into* the grow establishment for a day or so just so YOU know how good the carbon is workin and if it stinks at all then replace immetionatly. If not then hook it back up to the chimney till next month and replace as often as you need to and you wont have to ever worry bout that again. 
there is just no need in the o3 unless you wanna take the time to do it right and mix the dirty air with the o3 for a good amount of time.



soil


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gonna make this blatant. 
O3 might work for a "pc grow" but will not work for a couple decent size girls or more.

IF you are in an area where you *must* keep it "stealth" then o3 is not the choice your lookin for. 
Yes o3 is a miracle odor eliminator , but its just not feasible in a grow area where odors can and will get strong. It _can_ be done , but no regular "gardner" is gonna put this system together and get it to work without way too much time and space, frustrations ect.. 

Putting o3 into your vent is a 100% waste of time an money if your always circulating the air like most do. 
I personally built a system with 1000 mg/hour of o3 and used a 400 cu/f dump room to clean the dirty air an then sent it out the roof. it did not work at all, so we put the outake on a timer to let the dirty air sit with the o3 for a longer period of time an that caused back pressure in the stink room forcing the dirty air right where i didnt want it....... SO we sealed both the dump room an the stink room (which is only 500 cu/f ) to airtight status. and still by the time the o3 cleaned the air , the stink room was not getting enough circulation , causing heat build ups, low co2 levels and just plain bullshit. 

i am the cheapest fucker on this site and after a million hours and a 187 joints , we finally spent the money on carbon , took all that bullshit out of the room and hooked up one fan an one filter an strait out the roof and all problems solved. 
and i believe gman went through all the same shit we did to come up with the same results.... 

we found a 6" 40 lb carbon filter on the net for 130usd to the door. so its not really that expensive.

If your just trying to get rid of the smoke smell in your living room then a small o3 generator will do a good job. just do not use o3 as your only means of ridding the stink in a stealth setup. 

and yes o3 is very dangerous at higher levels. to plants, animals and humans.



soil


----------



## dk0515 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking about purchasing this. http://www.ahlgrows.com/airpurification.html Its the Inline ozone generator. I just don't know how well it will work. I might just stick with my scrubber.


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 30, 2011)

dk0515 said:


> I was thinking about purchasing this. http://www.ahlgrows.com/airpurification.html Its the Inline ozone generator. I just don't know how well it will work. I might just stick with my scrubber.


That one plant in your pic is too much for a inline o3 gen. it might work with a computer fan cause then the smell would have time to sit with the o3. anything bigger then a pc fan is a waste of time with o3. 
just buy/replace your carbon an all smell will be gone.



soil


----------



## dk0515 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah that's what I think I'm going to do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2011)

Best odor control I have found yet is a sealed room and carbon scrubber. The ozone-1 is a good product for supplemental control.


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 7, 2012)

+Rep first for being from the D, second for this very helpful knowledge!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 12, 2014)

panhead said:


> In a situation where your dumping dirty air to an unused portion of the home like your attic regulation is not needed,you could let it run 24/7 with no negative effects,ozone breaks down very quickly & turns back into oxygen,in an insulated attic it would be next to impossible for ozone levels to reach a level that is bad for humans in the rest of the home,especially if the attic is vented through the roof with roof vents,ridge vent or sofit vents,these generators output levels are low enough where as long as they are used in an unused area they will not create a hazzard to plants,animals or people.
> 
> You could & should leave a generator running full time in your attic with no ill effects to you or your family,just install the generator near the exhaust outlet in the attic,turn it on & forget about it.
> 
> Your safe with this generator running full time in your attic.


Hey pan, I have had one of these ozone generators for about 3 years, never had the directions, and just decided to look into using it. Just read thru a bit of this, I will admit not all of the thread, but enough to gather the majority of what i was looking for......

For my own clarity, will you answer a question for me??

Tent is 2ft.x4ft., exhaust is 6 inch dumped into attic with 16" of insulation, and soffit vents out the over hang. 

How would I use this in the attic to kill smell??? Does placement in the attic matter? Or distance from Tent exhaust entering the attic??

Thank You in advance
Lilmafia


----------



## panckage (Nov 20, 2015)

On aliexpress they have cheap O3 generators that you have to wire yourself $15-25 for 400mg/h to 7g/h units. I'm going wire one up to an Arduino!


----------



## Midiver (Feb 16, 2020)

It's been 4 years now since a post to this thread, I've used ozone a lot but the failure rate is high. A great model might last 2 years but one like it may fail in 3 weeks. If made in USA yea its the dog for sure.


----------

